# Kempton Park Reptile Expo 2010



## Kempton Park Reptile Expo

We are pleased to announce confirmation of the *Kempton Park Reptile Expo*, this is hosted in association with ERAC, BRAS, EHS, PRAS, TCHG & the FBH

This expo will be held on *Sunday August 15th*.

The venue has great facilities, ample FREE parking, great road and rail links.

We will have *200 tables* showcasing some of the best captive bred animals available from a wide range of hobbysists.

For map location click HERE

For directions click HERE


If you wish to book a table, please email [email protected]

Show's webpage and further information here


----------



## Athravan

Sounds great, I've updated the sticky at the top of the page with the details :no1:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

Where Dragons Dwell will be there :2thumb:


----------



## MattThing

Gemstone Dragons said:


> Where Dragons Dwell will be there :2thumb:


I best start saving then!


----------



## purpleskyes

Is this the reason there seems to be so little UK shows this year?because there are a few socities joined together for this one? I had a look at the UK rep show list yesterday and noticed there was no basildon, brentwood, kidderminster or rodbaston listed?

It is quite near us so we are looking forward to it, just a shame its not until August and it will be the first one we go to this year. Last year there was Maidstone in April, then a few in June and July


----------



## wheaty5

purpleskyes said:


> Is this the reason there seems to be so little UK shows this year?because there are a few socities joined together for this one? I had a look at the UK rep show list yesterday and noticed there was no basildon, brentwood, kidderminster or rodbaston listed?
> 
> It is quite near us so we are looking forward to it, just a shame its not until August and it will be the first one we go to this year. Last year there was Maidstone in April, then a few in June and July


Yeh agreed with purpleskyes, there does seem to be a distinct lack of shows this year


----------



## Kempton Park Reptile Expo

You can thank the anti reptile keeping community for that. They put extreme pressure on local councils, distort and bend the truth and then the councils seem to buckle and withdraw the venue.

We have choosen Kempton Park as the venue as the owners are already used to dealing with AR (due to horse racing etc) and is very unlikely to be intimidated by them.


----------



## neil1978

I think it is an excellent venue - they hold the AES show every year which seems to get better every year!

I am booked for a table already and cant wait


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

MattThing said:


> I best start saving then!


:lol2: Sib has the shows details and is booking a table as we speak, she hopes to make it one of her regulars if it goes ahead every year too :2thumb:


----------



## wohic

I will also be booking a table


----------



## Kempton Park Reptile Expo

If anyone wants to add this banner into their signature to help promote the show, then it would be greatly appreciated.

Just cut and paste the code below into your signature panel.

Thanks.



HTML:


[URL="http://www.fbh.org.uk/kempton_park_reptile_expo_2010.php"][IMG]http://www.reptileclassifieds.co.uk/admin/banners/banners/kp_BANNER_468.gif[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Kempton Park Reptile Expo

Signature should appear the same as this one.


----------



## wohic

Done


----------



## Antw23uk

I actually just cheered out loud at my desk :flrt: A show close enough to get to is fantastic news, I can't wait :notworthy:

*Tells everyone to get back to work and stop staring at the mad reptile man* :blush:


----------



## adsclarke

We have our booking form now so will have a table  Looks like it will be a great show!

Ads


----------



## axvy69

Done

Woo hoo, can't wait !!!


----------



## cjsnakes

wohic said:


> I will also be booking a table





neil1978 said:


> I think it is an excellent venue - they hold the AES show every year which seems to get better every year!
> 
> I am booked for a table already and cant wait





adsclarke said:


> We have our booking form now so will have a table  Looks like it will be a great show!
> 
> Ads


 
for all of you what are you planning on taking up there im lucky as it is only up the road from me so i will be there no question about it and i am determine on a few things i want to buy 

pm me if your not making it public yet 
thanks


also what time is opening?


----------



## sam12345

Its good so many societies have joined together for this show, lets hope it will be a big one.
Its been such a shame the last few months to see the organisers announcing the shows will not be happening.

Kempton Park is a great place with great facilities so it should make for a really good show.
I think for once it wont matter what time you get there you will be able to park on the grounds, fingers crossed the hard work pays off for all those involved.


----------



## Grandpa

cjsnakes said:


> for all of you what are you planning on taking up there im lucky as it is only up the road from me so i will be there no question about it and i am determine on a few things i want to buy
> 
> pm me if your not making it public yet
> thanks
> 
> 
> also what time is opening?



Not quite sure yet, depends on whether all the participants can get their tables sorted, probably be a 10 or 10:30 am start...


----------



## cjsnakes

Grandpa said:


> Not quite sure yet, depends on whether all the participants can get their tables sorted, probably be a 10 or 10:30 am start...


 
yay that would be brill is that for setting up or to the public i wanted a table but dont think il have enough for one by then 

when is the latest you can book a table?


----------



## Grandpa

That would be opening time to the public, the venue is open to get set up from about 7.45 I believe, but would have to be confirmed.. I have been informed that tables are going reasonably quickly - can I ask you to contact the FBH secretary, re table booking details, latest booking times, etc..


----------



## cjsnakes

Grandpa said:


> That would be opening time to the public, the venue is open to get set up from about 7.45 I believe, but would have to be confirmed.. I have been informed that tables are going reasonably quickly - can I ask you to contact the FBH secretary, re table booking details, latest booking times, etc..


thats fine i wont have enough this year to have a table but will be there either way


----------



## Slurm

i sent an email yet ive had no response, i wish to book a table...


----------



## Kempton Park Reptile Expo

Slurm said:


> i sent an email yet ive had no response, i wish to book a table...


Hi Louisa/Phil. We have replied to all booking requests coming in so far, just checked and can't see yours - which email address did you send your enquiry to?


----------



## brian_210

Is this a free event for the public? I can't find any info on prices so I'm guessing so...


----------



## leejay

mail sent for booking


----------



## wheaty5

Do i need to be a member to book a table?


----------



## 53bird

sounds great, i will be going :mf_dribble:


----------



## 53bird

Kempton Park Reptile Expo said:


> If anyone wants to add this banner into their signature to help promote the show, then it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Just cut and paste the code below into your signature panel.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [URL="http://www.fbh.org.uk/kempton_park_reptile_expo_2010.php"][URL=http://www.reptileclassifieds.co.uk/admin/banners/banners/kp_BANNER_468.gif]image[/URL][/URL]


 
done it : victory:


----------



## Kempton Park Reptile Expo

Latest details just released:​ 
*KEMPTON PARK REPTILE EXPO*
*Sunday August 15th *
_In association with BRAS – EHS – ERAC – PRAS – TCHG & FBH_​ 

*Looking for a great selection of captive bred reptiles and amphibians? We have approx 200 tables of exhibitors showcasing a brilliant selection of their surplus animals and an extensive range of reptile products. You will be able to talk to fellow reptile hobbyists, exchange info, ideas and of course buy some great captive bred animals.*​ 
*Private Breeders – don’t miss the opportunity to book a table at this event, a great venue with superb facilities being supported by 5 reptile clubs and societies.*​ 
*Kempton Park Racecourse*
*Staines Road East*
*Sunbury on Thames*
*Middlesex*
*TW16 5AQ*
Ample, free parking
Easy wheelchair access
Convenient road & rail link (Kempton Park Station)​ 
*Private breeders selling Livestock - Commercial traders selling dry goods*​ 
*Guest Herpetological speakers (TBC) *
*___________________________________________________________________*​ 
*Open to the public from 10.30am- 4.30pm. *
*Refreshments available*​ 
*Admission:*
*£5.00 Adults *
*£3.50 Concessions *​ 
Under 16’s must be accompanied by an adult
No sale of live animals to under 16’s without parent’s consent
*___________________________________________________________________*​ 

*For more information*
*or to book a table *
*contact:*​ 
*[email protected] *​ 

*We look forward to seeing you there!*​


----------



## hillzi

I'll be 16 - will I get animals sold to me and do I need my parents? 

Any corn breeders out there got a list of what they'll have their or is a bit early yet?


----------



## Athravan

hillzi said:


> I'll be 16 - will I get animals sold to me and do I need my parents?
> 
> Any corn breeders out there got a list of what they'll have their or is a bit early yet?


Whilst legally you can buy animals at 16 I think many sellers will not sell to a teenager without your parents consent, as it's almost certainly their house the animals will be going back to  Cerainly I wouldn't sell to an under 18 and I think most sellers are the same.


----------



## hillzi

Athravan said:


> Whilst legally you can buy animals at 16 I think many sellers will not sell to a teenager without your parents consent, as it's almost certainly their house the animals will be going back to  Cerainly I wouldn't sell to an under 18 and I think most sellers are the same.



Agh, never mind :devil: Might have to drag the father around with me then. :whistling2:

Just realised I'm in florida for the whole of August, gonna miss it..


----------



## xxmykyxx

Hopefully gonna make it to this one as there aren't really any near by that are still taking place :bash: except hopefully the Maidstone one in August. 

Hope there's some good stuff at this one:2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx

OMG 40 mins from me - nowhere is ever close to me LOL, amazing, I am so going


----------



## Kempton Park Reptile Expo

wheaty5 said:


> Do i need to be a member to book a table?


You need to be a member of an FBH affiliated or associated Club or Society.


----------



## fatfecker

hillzi said:


> Agh, never mind :devil: Might have to drag the father around with me then. :whistling2:
> 
> Just realised I'm in florida for the whole of August, gonna miss it..


You lucky so and so, get your bum over to Daytona and attend the largest reptile show in the world then. Dunno if you'd be able to bring anything back but it would be a great day out
National Reptile Breeders' Expo homepage


----------



## jaykickboxer

im there this is 10minutes from mine!!!make sure u sell some amphibian breeders tables!!!


----------



## wheaty5

Kempton Park Reptile Expo said:


> You need to be a member of an FBH affiliated or associated Club or Society.


 
How would i go about becoming a member?


----------



## Kempton Park Reptile Expo

wheaty5 said:


> How would i go about becoming a member?


You can join any of the FBH affiliated clubs. Looking at your location though, the Essex Reptiles & Amphibians Club is probably closest to you. You can download their membership form via this link: Join our Club


----------



## witchyroo

Really looking forward to this


----------



## xvickyx

YAY we are going  had to say an early birthday present for me lol, he takes so much convincing, but YAY!!!!! So excited about this!!!


----------



## xvickyx

jaykickboxer said:


> im there this is 10minutes from mine!!!make sure u sell some amphibian breeders tables!!!


Ooo yeah would love to have a look at some tree frogs :2thumb:


----------



## wheaty5

Kempton Park Reptile Expo said:


> You can join any of the FBH affiliated clubs. Looking at your location though, the Essex Reptiles & Amphibians Club is probably closest to you. You can download their membership form via this link: Join our Club


 
Thanks for your help, much appreciated


----------



## excession

We sent out form and fee back today so we are pleased to say that we will be attending with our MagNaturals along with a few new product lines!


----------



## Slurm

yep im all set for kempton, table booked, just need some babies


----------



## xvickyx

Cool, I can't wait! Need to get saving!


----------



## Tommy123

Woo, I'm hopefully going. Is anyone taking cresties?


----------



## barnard1984

i cant wait.its only 20 mins from me.had to dive to brentwood last year.anyone taking burmss.i want a normal male het albino :2thumb:


----------



## Skorps

OOO!!!

How much money (Hubbies) should I take with me...

xXx

P.s=- Also jst added The Banner!!!!!!


----------



## xvickyx

How are we all going to know who everyone is? Do we get name tags LOL!!!!!! 

Anyone going to be selling any butter striped corns????


----------



## Kare

Really hoping I will be able to come to this, would like the opportunity to take my sister who is looking for tortoises


----------



## Nic123100

I'm going to be there, with the kids (my OH and his friend) in tow lord help me :gasp:

Really looking forward to it


----------



## leejay

table ordered see you all there


----------



## TAXI

1st Show in Ages I've been 2 ,Looking 2 Stock Up....Any Idea if Any King Breeders & Milk Breeders Going...

CHEERS....:mf_dribble:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

Really looking forwards to it, have arranged 1 pick up aready :whistling2:


----------



## wheaty5

Hopefully will be getting a 2010 royal.

Anyone going to be taking any?


----------



## viperd

omg another show this is a 3 n half hr drive nearly I wonder if I convince ginnerone !!!!!


----------



## xvickyx

leejay said:


> table ordered see you all there


Ooooo what will you have there :mf_dribble:


----------



## xvickyx

*Kempton Park Expo 2010*​ 
Sunday, August 15, 2010​ 
*96*​ 
days remaining​ 

:lol2: Sorry I am counting down the days :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

lol, nice one... like christmas, but more worth while, and equally expensive :2thumb:


----------



## kevhutch

Not read all the posts are here and it may well have been answered,:blush: but is there also inverts at this show

Cheers Kev:2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx

cornmorphs said:


> lol, nice one... like christmas, but more worth while, and equally expensive :2thumb:


hehehe indeedy! : victory:


----------



## djjohn

TAXI said:


> 1st Show in Ages I've been 2 ,Looking 2 Stock Up....Any Idea if Any King Breeders & Milk Breeders Going...
> 
> CHEERS....:mf_dribble:


we have tables there and will have pueblan milksnakes


----------



## djjohn

wheaty5 said:


> Hopefully will be getting a 2010 royal.
> 
> Anyone going to be taking any?


we should have 2010 royals at the show


----------



## xvickyx

djjohn said:


> we have tables there and will have pueblan milksnakes


Awww my OH has a Pueblan and he is lovely, really bright :mf_dribble:


----------



## andy_771

:gasp: looking forward to this should be a massive show and i will be there


----------



## xvickyx

djjohn said:


> we should have 2010 royals at the show


Hehe, my OH has been oggling over my Royal, wonder if I can convince him to get one of his own :mf_dribble:


----------



## Kempton Park Reptile Expo

*KP Update*

*88 DAYS TO GO!*

*See below for latest update (Guest speakers added). *

*The show is nearly fully booked with a great selection of snakes, lizards, inverts, amphibians and tortoises as well as live/frozen food, Vivariums, display cages and dry goods/equipment. *

*Please note that we will not publish an exhibitors list until the day (in the show programme). *

*Sponsors will be announced shortly – watch this space for further updates (and have a look at the July & August issue of the Practical Reptile Magazine for special Kempton Park entry offer) *
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*KEMPTON PARK REPTILE EXPO*
*Sunday, 15th August*
*In association with BRAS – EHS – ERAC – PRAS – TCHG - FBH*​ 

*Looking for a great selection of captive bred reptiles and amphibians? *​ 
*We have approx 200 tables of exhibitors showcasing a brilliant selection of their surplus animals and an extensive range of reptile products. You will be able to talk to fellow reptile hobbyists, exchange info, ideas and of course buy some great captive bred animals.*​ 
*Private Breeders – don’t miss the opportunity to book a table at this event, a great venue with superb facilities being supported by 5 reptile clubs and societies.*​ 
*Kempton Park Racecourse*
*Staines Road East*
*Sunbury on Thames*
*Middlesex*
*TW16 5AQ*
*Ample free parking, Easy wheelchair access*​

*Convenient road & rail link (Kempton Park Station)*​ 

*Private breeders selling Livestock - Commercial traders selling dry goods*​ 
*Guest Herpetological speakers:*
*John Berry*
*Tell Hicks* 
*Matt Rendle - ZSL*
*Iri Gill - Cotswold Wildlife Park* 
*Della Golding*​ 
*___________________________________________________________________*​ 
*Open to the public from 10.30am- 4.30pm. *
*Refreshments available*
*Admission:*
*£5.00 Adults *
*£3.50 Concessions *​ 
*Under 16’s must be accompanied by an adult*​ 
*No sale of live animals to under 16’s without parent’s consent*
*___________________________________________________________________*​ 
*For more information*
*or to book a table *
*contact:*​ 
*[email protected] *​ 
*We look forward to seeing you there!*​


----------



## penfold

i wanna listen to matt rendles and john berrys lecture but im stuck behind my table gutted:bash:


----------



## Austin Allegro

Whose volunteering to send slapper Toadland and her cronies some copies of practical reptile keeping so they can get a cut price entry?

PS lets hope it is a raging success and a precursor to more shows at kempton including a spring one to add to the summer.

Stick that in your pipe and smoke it Toadland


----------



## xvickyx

God I am so excited now.

I have actually just opened a savings account for my snake fund  so any spare money will be going in there 

Might be looking for a 09 or 2010 royal, possibly a pastal


----------



## LEXCORN

Yup,

Two tables booked, quite some time back, for this event.

I too wish to hear John Berry's talk, perhaps I can twist someone's arm to look out for my table whilst I disappear for a while :whistling2:

Ya, looking forward to this event as quite a few of our 2010 Expected Progeny will be hatched / established & on our tables.

Availability will included the renown Corn Snake cultivars, Honduran Milk snakes & possibly some Ball Python kids :mf_dribble:

See y'all there.

Regards. Lex


----------



## xvickyx

Ooo will you have any butter stripes??

I think we are going to be spoilt for choice with your table Lex, some wicked projected hatchlings 

*CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!*


----------



## 55ebailey

I gonna be there for my first show doubt I'll convince the OH to come but that just means she wont see what I spend :lol2:


----------



## xvickyx

55ebailey said:


> I gonna be there for my first show doubt I'll convince the OH to come but that just means she wont see what I spend :lol2:


:lol2: I like your thinking


----------



## LEXCORN

xvickyx said:


> Ooo will you have any butter stripes??
> 
> I think we are going to be spoilt for choice with your table Lex, some wicked projected hatchlings
> 
> *CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!*


Cheers,

Yup, there will be some Butter Stripe available, not the amount on offer as there were in 2009 as the Breeding Strategy has changed for this Season.

However, *Butter Stripe / Caramel Stripe / Butter MotleyxStripe / CarmotxStripe* will be 'up & running' for this event. Plus many more choice hatchlings on the table.:mrgreen:

Regards. Lex


----------



## witchyroo

I can feel the dent in my sadly lacking bank balance already


----------



## 55ebailey

xvickyx said:


> :lol2: I like your thinking


Yup she against me spending more money I only have 1 leo and he needs some friends in a few dozen other vivs...................My death is certain by the time I get home but well worth it:lol2:


----------



## xvickyx

LEXCORN said:


> Cheers,
> 
> Yup, there will be some Butter Stripe available, not the amount on offer as there were in 2009 as the Breeding Strategy has changed for this Season.
> 
> However, *Butter Stripe / Caramel Stripe / Butter MotleyxStripe / CarmotxStripe* will be 'up & running' for this event. Plus many more choice hatchlings on the table.:mrgreen:
> 
> Regards. Lex


Oh wow awesome :2thumb:



witchyroo said:


> I can feel the dent in my sadly lacking bank balance already


haha yeah me too, I am saving a bit each month for this show!



55ebailey said:


> Yup she against me spending more money I only have 1 leo and he needs some friends in a few dozen other vivs...................My death is certain by the time I get home but well worth it:lol2:


At the moment I have 4 snakes and 3 crested geckos, either want another royal or corn, or 2 female leopard geckos


----------



## 55ebailey

xvickyx said:


> Oh wow awesome :2thumb:
> 
> 
> At the moment I have 4 snakes and 3 crested geckos, either want another royal or corn, or 2 female leopard geckos


 
I reall would like at least 2 female leo's, couple of cresties and couple of corns:2thumb:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

Its getting closer Its getting closer - YAY!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## snakeboy101

I will definitely be going and this will be my first show. I might even save my money so I can hopefully buy something there.

*fingers crossed for some GTP's*


----------



## cornmorphs

I have finally started with the hatching process, so although I had booked tables already, i now feel like I am getting ready for the show :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Kare

Will there be any kind of non feeder mammals on sale there? It would be a great time for me to collect some Pygmy Dormice, Persian Jirds and/or blue degus....or anything that appeals lol if they are not on sale there is there anyone with them that I could prearrange to buy from before and collect on the day?

Is there anyone going from South Devon ish area, or even further along the M5 type areas who may want to share transport and petrol costs there and back that day?


----------



## Natrix

Kare said:


> Will there be any kind of non feeder mammals on sale there? It would be a great time for me to collect some Pygmy Dormice, Persian Jirds and/or blue degus....or anything that appeals lol if they are not on sale there is there anyone with them that I could prearrange to buy from before and collect on the day?
> 
> Is there anyone going from South Devon ish area, or even further along the M5 type areas who may want to share transport and petrol costs there and back that day?


Sorry Kare but the only mammals for sale will be frozen one's and any one found doing deals outside in the car park will be asked to leave the premises.

Gordon

Gordon Glasson
FBH Vice Chairman
& Member of the Kempton park administration team


----------



## georgieabc123

i want to book 2 tables i sent off my membership form and i sent a email to book 2 tables and to ask how much it is but i got no repley


----------



## xvickyx

cornmorphs said:


> I have finally started with the hatching process, so although I had booked tables already, i now feel like I am getting ready for the show :2thumb::2thumb:


YAY :mf_dribble:


----------



## Natrix

georgieabc123 said:


> i want to book 2 tables i sent off my membership form and i sent a email to book 2 tables and to ask how much it is but i got no repley


Did you e-mail [email protected] ?

If you PM me your details I'll chase things up for you.

Gordon 

Gordon Glasson
FBH Vice Chairman
& Member of the Kempton park administration team


----------



## Kempton Park Reptile Expo

georgieabc123 said:


> i want to book 2 tables i sent off my membership form and i sent a email to book 2 tables and to ask how much it is but i got no repley


Georgie,

We certainly did not receive any email from you at the KPAdmin address and your PM only came through last night at 10.02pm. I take it you have now had your booking forms?

KP Admin


----------



## georgieabc123

yes i have thanks guys you are so helpful i got my form just need to send it off i did send the emails maybe theres something up with my computer


----------



## eurokeeper

why isn't the IHS involved in this show


----------



## Natrix

eurokeeper said:


> why isn't the IHS involved in this show


The IHS have the Doncaster show but they are hosting the FBH conference the day before.
Kempton park is a coalition of the southern clubs and societies working under the umbrella of the FBH but the IHS will be present at the event.

Does that help?

Gordon

Gordon Glasson
FBH Vice Chairman
& Member of the Kempton park administration team


----------



## Tavor21

I've never been to a reptile show but i plan to go kempton, im nearly 17 and i got a digital slr camera canon 450d ( doing photography A level) are you allowed to take pictures of the event and post them on forum? And do you have to be 18 to buy livestock such as a tarantula ( got 5 already addicted)


----------



## georgieabc123

you have to be over 16 and you can take pics of my stall ill prepare a pose :lol2:


----------



## Tavor21

cool beans. Got 2 lens coming in next week so i hope to maybe do something animal related for project. What lifestock do you sell?


----------



## Natrix

Tavor21 said:


> I've never been to a reptile show but i plan to go kempton, im nearly 17 and i got a digital slr camera canon 450d ( doing photography A level) are you allowed to take pictures of the event and post them on forum? And do you have to be 18 to buy livestock such as a tarantula ( got 5 already addicted)


You would need to get written permission from the organising committee.
Email [email protected] with your request.

If you just turn up with your camera it will be confiscated by security. 

Gordon

Gordon Glasson
FBH Vice Chairman
& Member of the Kempton park administration team


----------



## Austin Allegro

georgieabc123 said:


> you have to be over 16 and you can take pics of my stall ill prepare a pose :lol2:


 Same here matey you can take a piccy of me i will make sure i have a shave sos i look my best.


----------



## Tavor21

i email them get permission, bugfest gave permission before they stooped the show hopefully they will let me


----------



## xvickyx

73 days until

*Kempton Park Expo 2010*​


----------



## Tavor21

Im so excited just wish it was more like 6 days to go, hopeful i can pick up some adult tarantulas


----------



## Sharpman

xvickyx said:


> 73 days until
> 
> *Kempton Park Expo 2010*​


can't wait , I have a table booked for this show and will be selling lots of baby boas that I've produced this year


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz

Sharpman said:


> can't wait , I have a table booked for this show and will be selling lots of baby boas that I've produced this year


ohhh, are they common boa, what morph?


----------



## cornmorphs

wow 70 odd days?, well at least everything I have so far will have hatched and be ready then.. where feeding of course.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter

am I likely to be able to pick up large cork pieces? I got two amazing 3ft and 4ft cork 'logs' at the last invert show I went to and haven't been able to find such large bits anywhere else since...


----------



## xvickyx

Sharpman said:


> can't wait , I have a table booked for this show and will be selling lots of baby boas that I've produced this year


Are you going to be bringing along any of your anerys, would love to see them in the flesh :mf_dribble:


----------



## Dayle

Sharpman said:


> can't wait , I have a table booked for this show and will be selling lots of baby boas that I've produced this year


think ive just seen where all my money will be going :2thumb:


----------



## cjsnakes

jerboa said:


> am I likely to be able to pick up large cork pieces? I got two amazing 3ft and 4ft cork 'logs' at the last invert show I went to and haven't been able to find such large bits anywhere else since...


do you know what thats a reallly good point i was wondering this earlier i reallllllly hope they have some there

also does anyone know or think someone will be sellin whole sale frozen food? i know there will be live food at good prices cuz my friend has a table lol


----------



## leejay

cjsnakes said:


> do you know what thats a reallly good point i was wondering this earlier i reallllllly hope they have some there
> 
> also does anyone know or think someone will be sellin whole sale frozen food? i know there will be live food at good prices cuz my friend has a table lol


 usually one of the big frozen suppliers is always at the shows(where i hope to get a years supply as well)


----------



## xvickyx

62 days until

*Kempton Park Expo 2010*​


----------



## reptile_dan

A little bit more info

"Current situation is that we are now 75% booked and have acquired two major sponsors - EuroRep & ZooMed. Their sponsorship is considerable and will go a long way towards enhancing publicity & improving the professional appearance of the event. EuroRep will have a large display of vivariums at the show. 

There will be 5 speakers on the day Tell Hicks, Della Golding (she has done a lot of work with the late Steve Irwin and is behind the Wildpet TV Reptile care DVDs), Matt Rendle, Iri Gill & John Berry. 

There will be a Reptile cress on site so you will have somewhere to keep your purchases safe while you walk around or have lunch. "


----------



## xvickyx

Fantastic - counting down the days


----------



## RhianB87

I cant wait to go!

Will there be many amphibian tables?


----------



## reptile_dan

Not sure, I know there are quite a few insect related tables. I might be able to find out


----------



## xvickyx

Even though I don't like spiders, I am actually quite excited to see some Lol


----------



## lowestoftreps

Looking forward to it, just hope I dont go into labour as due the next day :lol2:


----------



## pauls_reptiles

ive got a table yaaaaaaaaa :no1:

see you all there​


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Cool. Might pop along if I can blag a mate into coming.

Hopefully there will be some phibs there.


----------



## TBreptiles

pauls_reptiles said:


> ive got a table yaaaaaaaaa :no1:​
> 
> 
> see you all there​


 ha yh u can give me a lift too lol.
im saving from now there better be what i want there.


----------



## TCReptile

We'll be there! Got a table booked, but unfortunately can't sell any animals as we have a pet shop license. The shops only a five minute drive away, so welcome anyone who wants to come down for a nosey


----------



## xvickyx

TCReptile said:


> We'll be there! Got a table booked, but unfortunately can't sell any animals as we have a pet shop license. The shops only a five minute drive away, so welcome anyone who wants to come down for a nosey


Cool : victory: what time will you be open until?


----------



## excession

reptile_dan said:


> A little bit more info
> 
> "Current situation is that we are now 75% booked and have acquired two major sponsors - EuroRep & ZooMed. Their sponsorship is considerable and will go a long way towards enhancing publicity & improving the professional appearance of the event. EuroRep will have a large display of vivariums at the show.
> 
> There will be 5 speakers on the day Tell Hicks, Della Golding (she has done a lot of work with the late Steve Irwin and is behind the Wildpet TV Reptile care DVDs), Matt Rendle, Iri Gill & John Berry.
> 
> There will be a Reptile cress on site so you will have somewhere to keep your purchases safe while you walk around or have lunch. "


That sounds very cool!

I cant wait for this now  We are going to have loads of stock for people to look at.


----------



## TCReptile

xvickyx said:


> Cool : victory: what time will you be open until?


We're open 12-5 on a Sunday, but may be there a bit later, as we'll have the bits from the show to pack away afterwards.


----------



## xvickyx

Hi

Wondering if anyone is going to have any Chahoua at Kempton?

Thanks : victory:


----------



## theraphosa1993

tarantulas?


----------



## xvickyx

53 days to go


----------



## perrythe1

booked the day off work allready, cant wait


----------



## royalballpythons

i'll be there with vivs to sell guys


----------



## reptile_man_08

Am going:2thumb:


----------



## kizzy21_uk

im going too... yay:2thumb:


----------



## shelby

really looking forward to this will be looking for a few more t's and maybe a horned frog OH gets paid that week so bills will have to wait lol:2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

I am going to have to use so much self control not to sneak home a snake of some sorts!!


----------



## DEATHWEB

Lift required anyone that goes through Milton Keynes (buckinghamshire) to Kempton pk Reptile Expo plz 

tnx Gazza


----------



## Kempton Park Reptile Expo

Latest Udate:

The event is now fully booked, pending outstanding payments. Could we please ask the stragglers (you know who you are) to forward payment by 9th July, any tables not confirmed/paid for after this date will be offered to people on the waiting list.

The following sponsors are supporting this big event: EuroRep, ZOOMED, Lucky Reptile, Monkfield Nutrition, Peregrine Livefoods, PRK, PROREP, ReptileClassifieds and T-Rex. And not to forget, HMRC (Her Majesty's Revenue & Customs - CITES Team) will be present and are putting on an educational display.

There will also be a Tombola with great prices to be won.

Thanks to everyone for supporting this event, sponsors and clubs/societies alike.

We hope everyone will have a fantastic time on the day.

Regards
Admin
Kempton Park Reptile Expo
In association with _BRAS, EHS, ERAC, PRAS, TCHG_


----------



## dankraken2009

absolutely cannot wait!! would be awesome to meet some people off of here!


----------



## xvickyx

Sounds like it is going to be an awesome day!

*Can't wait!!!!*


----------



## Austin Allegro

Kempton Park Reptile Expo said:


> Latest Udate:
> 
> The event is now fully booked, pending outstanding payments. Could we please ask the stragglers (you know who you are) to forward payment by 9th July, any tables not confirmed/paid for after this date will be offered to people on the waiting list.
> 
> The following sponsors are supporting this big event: EuroRep, ZOOMED, Lucky Reptile, Monkfield Nutrition, Peregrine Livefoods, PRK, PROREP, ReptileClassifieds and T-Rex. And not to forget, HMRC (Her Majesty's Revenue & Customs - CITES Team) will be present and are putting on an educational display.
> 
> There will also be a Tombola with great prices to be won.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone for supporting this event, sponsors and clubs/societies alike.
> 
> We hope everyone will have a fantastic time on the day.
> 
> Regards
> Admin
> Kempton Park Reptile Expo
> In association with _BRAS, EHS, ERAC, PRAS, TCHG_


Wow what a Public relations coup to get Her Majesty's revenue & customs - CITES team on board. Elastaine Toadland stick that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## Grandpa

Austin Allegro said:


> Wow what a Public relations coup to get Her Majesty's revenue & customs - CITES team on board. Elastaine Toadland stick that in your pipe and smoke it.


Lets just hope that the "team" aren't needed that weekend for other duties. Will get a confirmation shortly..


----------



## Wobbit

I'm going with the oh, and a couple of mates, dunno what I'm after really, I won't be leaving with out something snakey though!


----------



## madshawty

Definitely can't wait!!! 
46 days to go!!


----------



## xvickyx

madshawty said:


> Definitely can't wait!!!
> 46 days to go!!


woop not long now :2thumb:


----------



## Lost?

never been before, but looking forward to this


----------



## kayskritters

Cant wait!! Dont forget your 2 for 1 offer in PRK mag!! Better get the hubby saving............


----------



## 55ebailey

Anyone heading over from South Oxfordshire?


----------



## DEATHWEB

deathweb said:


> lift required anyone that goes through milton keynes (buckinghamshire) to kempton pk reptile expo plz
> 
> tnx gazza



plzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Natrix

kayskritters said:


> Cant wait!! Dont forget your 2 for 1 offer in PRK mag!! Better get the hubby saving............


Has everyone missed the 
:2thumb:*2for1 voucher in PRK magazine*:2thumb: 

Get this months and next months mag and two people get in for the price of one.:gasp:

Natrix


----------



## exboyz04

loooking forwards to the show, loved it last year :no1:


----------



## batcode

*question*

hi after keeping reps for a while ive never actualy been to a show as used deal with lot breeders but unfortunatly after a break for 5 years they either givern up or moved to boids the question i have is i did hope to of gone to doncastor but it fell thu i was told on here that doncastor was the biggest and prices was good and varitries dont mean be pain just never been how does kempton compare ???is it as big or bigger and are prices cheap compared to shops and good varity i havent decided wat want yet but looking for some cresties and cave geckos to start with lol


----------



## Austin Allegro

exboyz04 said:


> loooking forwards to the show, loved it last year :no1:


Funny that considering this will be the first time a show has been held at Kempton :lol2:


----------



## Natrix

Austin Allegro said:


> Funny that considering this will be the first time a show has been held at Kempton :lol2:


Unless he's a time lord, in which case he's already been and knows how good this years show was and is now on his way to next years show. :gasp:

Natrix


----------



## ian14

batcode said:


> hi after keeping reps for a while ive never actualy been to a show as used deal with lot breeders but unfortunatly after a break for 5 years they either givern up or moved to boids the question i have is i did hope to of gone to doncastor but it fell thu i was told on here that doncastor was the biggest and prices was good and varitries dont mean be pain just never been how does kempton compare ???is it as big or bigger and are prices cheap compared to shops and good varity i havent decided wat want yet but looking for some cresties and cave geckos to start with lol


Show prices tend to be slightly lower than you would find in the classifieds. Kempton will be bigger than Doncaster by about 50 tables.
In terms of variety, you will find there will be plenty of royal, corn, boa and leopard gecko morphs, as is the case with most shows as this is what a lot of people breed.
However, you do also come across some other species. For example, at Portsmouth there was a proven pair of Aurora house snakes being sold. There are often various king and milk snakes, hognoses, etc. You may come across some cresties, but not sure on the cave geckos.


----------



## xxstaggyxx

batcode said:


> hi after keeping reps for a while ive never actualy been to a show as used deal with lot breeders but unfortunatly after a break for 5 years they either givern up or moved to boids the question i have is i did hope to of gone to doncastor but it fell thu i was told on here that doncastor was the biggest and prices was good and varitries dont mean be pain just never been how does kempton compare ???is it as big or bigger and are prices cheap compared to shops and good varity i havent decided wat want yet but looking for some cresties and cave geckos to start with lol


 
I can sort you out with some cave geckos:whistling2:


----------



## xvickyx

43 days people


----------



## TBreptiles

*hi*

dose any one think there will be any burms as i realy cant find one anywhere?????


----------



## manda88

I'm hoping there's going to be some pastel royal hatchlings there, can't seem to find any anywhere at the moment!


----------



## madshawty

I'll be looking for some pretty royals aswell :flrt:
I would have been looking for cresties but I can't stand having these set ups empty anymore so getting them from lilly exotics instead!
KEMPTON HURRY UP!!!!


----------



## timberwolf

manda88 said:


> I'm hoping there's going to be some pastel royal hatchlings there, can't seem to find any anywhere at the moment!


SW Morelia should be having some of our hatchlings on their table, including pastels


----------



## djjohn

manda88 said:


> I'm hoping there's going to be some pastel royal hatchlings there, can't seem to find any anywhere at the moment!


should have pastel royals and other morphs on our tables


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

Yep Just to clarify we will have Pi-Reptiles animals on our table, So if you want anything off them PM Rain or Jackie and It will be able to be collected from our table.
I'm sure we'll have some on the table for you to have a gander at if they wish

Joel & Mike & Tom; SWMorelia


----------



## penfold

TBreptiles said:


> dose any one think there will be any burms as i realy cant find one anywhere?????


 ill have albinos ,het albinos and granit het albinos:2thumb:


----------



## SWMorelia

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Yep Just to clarify we will have Pi-Reptiles animals on our table, So if you want anything off them PM Rain or Jackie and It will be able to be collected from our table.
> I'm sure we'll have some on the table for you to have a gander at if they wish
> 
> Joel & Mike & Tom; SWMorelia


LMAO.... No Chance... Get real Joel...Why would anyone want to see an Axanthic killer bee or a soul sucker when we have our IJ's there.....:Na_Na_Na_Na:
Proper mens snakes:no1:


----------



## xvickyx

djjohn said:


> should have pastel royals and other morphs on our tables


I was just going to suggest yourself :2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx

SW-morelia said:


> LMAO.... No Chance... Get real Joel...Why would anyone want to see an *Axanthic killer bee* or a *soul sucker* when we have our IJ's there.....:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> Proper mens snakes:no1:


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Caz

I should have cb 10 Jungle carpets and a male 09 holdback.
Pastel royals and normal pastel siblings + a few snakes that are no longer required for breeding like a New Guinea Carpet male, a het pied female royal that will annoyingly only feed on mice + perhaps a few other snakeys.


----------



## wohic

being utterly hopeless with too much on my mind I forgot to book a table


----------



## kayskritters

This may sound silly but is it cash only at this expo? Its just I dont know if Il want to walk about with too much cash on me (especially if Im distracted by lots of lovely reps! lol)


----------



## SWMorelia

No.... I'll take credit cards in exchange for snakes as long as you give me the PIN as well.... Gold Amex especially welcome......


----------



## Grandpa

kayskritters said:


> This may sound silly but is it cash only at this expo? Its just I dont know if Il want to walk about with too much cash on me (especially if Im distracted by lots of lovely reps! lol)


I'm afraid so, no card machines allowed for animal sales.


----------



## xvickyx

Oh good, glad someone asked the question about having cash or card... Phew!!


----------



## manda88

timberwolf said:


> SW Morelia should be having some of our hatchlings on their table, including pastels


Cool, will be interested in normals as well so will definitely come and have a look!



djjohn said:


> should have pastel royals and other morphs on our tables


Will come and see you too, then! :2thumb:



SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Yep Just to clarify we will have Pi-Reptiles animals on our table, So if you want anything off them PM Rain or Jackie and It will be able to be collected from our table.
> I'm sure we'll have some on the table for you to have a gander at if they wish
> 
> Joel & Mike & Tom; SWMorelia


Fabulous, see you there!


----------



## theraphosa1993

well if your unfamiliar dont flash it take what you need thats my two cents


----------



## axvy69

kayskritters said:


> This may sound silly but is it cash only at this expo? Its just I dont know if Il want to walk about with too much cash on me (especially if Im distracted by lots of lovely reps! lol)


There is cash machine just by the entrance


----------



## joeyboy

oooh might go to this one...though it's a 4hr train journey the advance booking prices are pretty good, under £40 for both ways.

I don't suppose anyone is travelling down from Nottinghamshire...:lol2:


----------



## steve_3125

I shall definitely be there, hope to have a good chat and put some names to faces.

Steve


----------



## xvickyx

39 days everyone hehe


----------



## madshawty

Getting closer!!!!
I keep adding to the list of things I "need" :lol2:


----------



## kizzy21_uk

is anyone taking amphibs?

and thos magnet platforms for the frogs, cresties ect?


----------



## xvickyx

kizzy21_uk said:


> is anyone taking amphibs?
> 
> and thos magnet platforms for the frogs, cresties ect?


Excession will be there with all the Magnutrals :2thumb: : victory:


----------



## madshawty

xvickyx said:


> Excession will be there with all the Magnutrals :2thumb: : victory:


I definitely need some of those, they look really good!!


----------



## xautomaticflowersx

I should be coming along with a couple of mates. Can't wait! :2thumb:


----------



## SWMorelia

xautomaticflowersx said:


> I should be coming along with a couple of mates. Can't wait! :2thumb:


See you there then Rach....:2thumb:
BTW.... I still think I made a mistake when we sold buggy:blush:
..... You can bring him back there if you want....:whistling2:


----------



## xautomaticflowersx

SW-morelia said:


> See you there then Rach....:2thumb:
> BTW.... I still think I made a mistake when we sold buggy:blush:
> ..... You can bring him back there if you want....:whistling2:


 
Tough, he's all mine! :devil:


----------



## tonydavo

anyone travelling down from the North West ( I am in Warrington but could get dropped off at yours ) who can offer a lift as I fancy giving the show a try.Will even help out setting up if you are a stall holder. I am more than happy to pay my share of the fuel costs and even buy the driver a drink while we are there :lol2:
p.m. me please.

Regards,

Tony


----------



## pollywog

kizzy21_uk said:


> is anyone taking amphibs?


We'll be there with a selection of Amphibs, decor, food, etc.


----------



## Fluffygirl

kizzy21_uk said:


> is anyone taking amphibs?
> 
> and thos magnet platforms for the frogs, cresties ect?



Excession and I have our table booked and will be there with the Magnatural products!

Stock will be limited as we are awaiting a new shipment! 

Look forward to seeing you all there!


----------



## kizzy21_uk

thats kool thanx pollywog and fluffygirl


----------



## Kempton Park Reptile Expo

*KP Update - Please note*

It has come to our attention that some individuals maybe attempting to sell W/C animals at the KP show. 

Every prospective exhibitor had the rules sent through to them. It is unacceptable therefore, for anyone to attempt to sell W/C at this event.

There will be a vet inspection prior to the event opening and regular patrols will be made by officials throughout the course of the day to ensure that the necessary rules are being adhered to.

Anybody caught infringing the rules will be asked to leave immediately.
May we also remind you that credit card facilities are not are available at this event, there is an ATM just outside the main entrance.

We fully accept that the fast majority of hobbyists are responsible, but there are always some whose actions can jeopardise the hobby for everyone.

Peter Clark
FBH Secretary


----------



## theraphosa1993

the vast majority of tarantulas are legal wild caught imported!


----------



## joeyboy

theraphosa1993 said:


> the vast majority of tarantulas are legal wild caught imported!


I doubt it is about the legality, as obviously the idea is WC animals are legally imported for the large majority of species. It's likely just a blanket ban as this is more about folks selling what they've bred. Although....which quite a few inverts like species of millipede, you'd be hard pressed to find CB available at decent sizes or at all, if Europeans come over they may need to be told as I assume they'd be used to bringing WC stock, which I assume is fine at most shows.


----------



## SWMorelia

If they have WC carpets can I have first dibs before you chuck them out......


----------



## wohic

we will be there ! I will have hatchling Crested geckos and that may well be it, unless my Bloodred beardies hatch VERY soon .
we are really looking forward to seeing old friends and meeting new ones


----------



## linzii

Im going woo hoo. Im actually off work all that week and only get paid 5 days before. good times


----------



## axvy69

Great Wohic, can't wait to see what you bring this time :2thumb:


----------



## DEATHWEB

*Kempton Park Reptile Expo 2010 Lift !!*

Hi 
Anyone give me a ride to show if you going past milton keynes,can help with petrol costs.

Tnx Gary


----------



## DEATHWEB

Plz as I would like too go !!!


----------



## Kelly88

We are going :2thumb:

We are actually going rub shopping before the show so we have 9l, 32l & a gtp setups ready for all eventualities. How sad are we :blush:


----------



## madshawty

Kelly88 said:


> We are going :2thumb:
> 
> We are actually going rub shopping before the show so we have 9l, 32l & a gtp setups ready for all eventualities. How sad are we :blush:


:lol2:
Always good to be prepared!!!!


----------



## kt2701

lol thats a amazing :gasp: idea.:lol2:


----------



## kt2701

Kelly88 said:


> We are going :2thumb:
> 
> We are actually going rub shopping before the show so we have 9l, 32l & a gtp setups ready for all eventualities. How sad are we :blush:


 
thats a amazing :gasp: idea:lol2:


----------



## kayskritters

Will anyone posts lists of what they are taking? Be good to know what might be there (then I know how much money to make the husband bring)!

Ta.


----------



## Kare

So no wild caught will rule out there being any American Tree frogs? I think that means that absolutely None of the things I wanted to get at this show are likely to be there


----------



## Austin Allegro

Kare said:


> So no wild caught will rule out there being any American Tree frogs? I think that means that absolutely None of the things I wanted to get at this show are likely to be there


It is a breeders show which means animals that the seller has personally bred which therefore excludes wild caught imports.


----------



## Natrix

Kare said:


> So no wild caught will rule out there being any American Tree frogs? I think that means that absolutely None of the things I wanted to get at this show are likely to be there


Kare

Under current badly worded legislation aimed at street markets, it is against the law for any one other than private hobbyists to sell their excess offspring and breeding stock at a breeders event.

While one or two unwanted WC or CF animals on a stand could be passed off as a breeder getting rid of unwanted breeders, a stand full of WC or CF animals clearly has to be seen as a trader or dealer selling bought in stock, hence no WC or CF animals at this breeders event.

The FBH is fighting for a change to this legislation and hopefully under the new coalition we will get what is needed to change the situation but for now we have to be good little herpetologists and play by the existing rules so that we don’t upset our political leaders.

You can do two things to help. Firstly attend the show and support what the FBH, the clubs and the traders are trying to do.

And two, write to your MP and point out how you are upset that traders can’t attend these events meaning that you can’t obtain the stock you want.

Gordon Glasson
Vice Chairman
Federation of British Herpetologists


----------



## x Sarah x

Is photography allowed at this event?

I noticed there's been a decrease in allowed photography at events with the possibility that is might be Anti's 

However we tend to take pictures to Promote the show so that anyone who couldn't go this time (distance, costs etc) can look and see if they think its worth attending next time!


----------



## Natrix

x Sarah x said:


> Is photography allowed at this event?
> 
> I noticed there's been a decrease in allowed photography at events with the possibility that is might be Anti's
> 
> However we tend to take pictures to Promote the show so that anyone who couldn't go this time (distance, costs etc) can look and see if they think its worth attending next time!


Sorry, no photography without prior arrangment.
There will be official photographers present on the day so official pictures will be available after the event. 

Gordon Glasson
Vice Chairman
Federation of British Herpetologists


----------



## LEXCORN

Natrix said:


> Sorry, no photography without prior arrangment.
> There will be official photographers present on the day so official pictures will be available after the event.
> 
> Gordon Glasson
> Vice Chairman
> Federation of British Herpetologists


Yup,

There were a few folks trying to obtain photographs at the 2009 Essex show. 

Camera hidden in the purse & stopping at each table with hand held at a strange angle in order to obtain the photo's!

Pretty pathetic & easily spotted :crazy:

Regards. Lex


----------



## wohic

I would like to take this opportunity (as a fellow table holder) to encourage fellow breeders to ensure the animals they offer for sale are shown in large enough containers with small hides, or some sort of cover like plastic plant , cork bark etc, and access to water. No one likes to see large adult leos (as an example) cramped in to cricket tubs and its sights like that that will give the antis further ammo....... remember the saying a picture paints a thousand words.


----------



## jabba212006

wohic said:


> I would like to take this opportunity (as a fellow table holder) to encourage fellow breeders to ensure the animals they offer for sale are shown in large enough containers with small hides, or some sort of cover like plastic plant , cork bark etc, and access to water. No one likes to see large adult leos (as an example) cramped in to cricket tubs and its sights like that that will give the antis further ammo....... remember the saying a picture paints a thousand words.


 
Agreed with Wohic here... the better the animals are kept at the show will hopefully eliminate all "ammo's" for the Anti's... as i'm sure there will be enough of them lurking around looking for the next rifle line..... I will be there to buy in plenty's and hope that it is a great success!!! couldn't be a better venue!!! Thanks KEMPTON PARK!!!:no1::no1::no1:


----------



## penfold

wohic said:


> I would like to take this opportunity (as a fellow table holder) to encourage fellow breeders to ensure the animals they offer for sale are shown in large enough containers with small hides, or some sort of cover like plastic plant , cork bark etc, and access to water. No one likes to see large adult leos (as an example) cramped in to cricket tubs and its sights like that that will give the antis further ammo....... remember the saying a picture paints a thousand words.


the problem is, its more stressfull for the animal to be under a hide and the hide being removed 50 times a day for people to see wats in the box, also if you put water bowls in the tubs when they knock the water over it will make tub damp humid which is also no good as we all no they will not come to any harm not having water for a day i would rather not put it in their box


----------



## Natrix

penfold said:


> wohic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity (as a fellow table holder) to encourage fellow breeders to ensure the animals they offer for sale are shown in large enough containers with small hides, or some sort of cover like plastic plant , cork bark etc, and access to water. No one likes to see large adult leos (as an example) cramped in to cricket tubs and its sights like that that will give the antis further ammo....... remember the saying a picture paints a thousand words.
> 
> 
> 
> the problem is, its more stressfull for the animal to be under a hide and the hide being removed 50 times a day for people to see wats in the box, also if you put water bowls in the tubs when they knock the water over it will make tub damp humid which is also no good as we all no they will not come to any harm not having water for a day i would rather not put it in their box
Click to expand...

Personally I hate the box size debate because you can’t win whichever way you go.

Lets consider two options for a hatchling corn. 

Option one, we put it in a small tub with no water for the day.

Advantages 
The small tub means the snakes isn’t thrown around while travelling.
It feels safe as the tub feels like a hide to the snake. 
It doesn’t need disturbing as it’s easily seen.
The lack of water for twenty four hours causes it no problems as it’s a reptile and only drinks every few days. 

Disadvantages 
Lack of space and water for the snake but neither are a problem for a reptile.

Outside pressure 
We get attacked by the Antis because in their eyes the tub is to small, the snake has no where to hide and it hasn’t got any water.
　
Option two, we put the snake into a bigger viv with water.

Advantages
The snake has unnecessary space and unnecessary water available.

Disadvantages
The snake could get thrown around when travelling.
The snake feels insecure and needs a hide.
The snake gets disturbed every time some one wants to see it and probably won’t feed for a while for it’s new owner.
The viv ends up swimming with water, looks a mess and constantly needs cleaning.

Outside pressure 
The Antis moan about the snake being constantly disturbed and the mess the water has caused and any buyers complain that the snake is upset and wont feed when they get it home.

　
My personal view is that show caging should be designed to suit the animal being contained and not to keep the Antis happy (which is impossible any way). As long as we can provide representatives from the legitimate authorities that visit with genuine reasons for the tub size, design and the water situation then all should be ok.

What I personally don’t want to see on the day is situations like 8 inch leopard gecko’s shoved into 6 inch tubs. There’s small boxes and there’s darn right stupid boxes:devil:.

Gordon 
FBH VC


----------



## jabba212006

Good post Natrix.....and totally agreed!!!:no1::no1:


----------



## axvy69

Ditto :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## penfold

Natrix said:


> Personally I hate the box size debate because you can’t win whichever way you go.
> 
> Lets consider two options for a hatchling corn.
> 
> Option one, we put it in a small tub with no water for the day.
> 
> Advantages
> The small tub means the snakes isn’t thrown around while travelling.
> It feels safe as the tub feels like a hide to the snake.
> It doesn’t need disturbing as it’s easily seen.
> The lack of water for twenty four hours causes it no problems as it’s a reptile and only drinks every few days.
> 
> Disadvantages
> Lack of space and water for the snake but neither are a problem for a reptile.
> 
> Outside pressure
> We get attacked by the Antis because in their eyes the tub is to small, the snake has no where to hide and it hasn’t got any water.
> 
> Option two, we put the snake into a bigger viv with water.
> 
> Advantages
> The snake has unnecessary space and unnecessary water available.
> 
> Disadvantages
> The snake could get thrown around when travelling.
> The snake feels insecure and needs a hide.
> The snake gets disturbed every time some one wants to see it and probably won’t feed for a while for it’s new owner.
> The viv ends up swimming with water, looks a mess and constantly needs cleaning.
> 
> Outside pressure
> The Antis moan about the snake being constantly disturbed and the mess the water has caused and any buyers complain that the snake is upset and wont feed when they get it home.
> 
> 
> My personal view is that show caging should be designed to suit the animal being contained and not to keep the Antis happy (which is impossible any way). As long as we can provide representatives from the legitimate authorities that visit with genuine reasons for the tub size, design and the water situation then all should be ok.
> 
> What I personally don’t want to see on the day is situations like 8 inch leopard gecko’s shoved into 6 inch tubs. There’s small boxes and there’s darn right stupid boxes:devil:.
> 
> Gordon
> FBH VC


 well said:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## wohic

Natrix said:


> Personally I hate the box size debate because you can’t win whichever way you go.
> 
> Lets consider two options for a hatchling corn.
> 
> Option one, we put it in a small tub with no water for the day.
> 
> Advantages
> The small tub means the snakes isn’t thrown around while travelling.
> It feels safe as the tub feels like a hide to the snake.
> It doesn’t need disturbing as it’s easily seen.
> The lack of water for twenty four hours causes it no problems as it’s a reptile and only drinks every few days.
> 
> Disadvantages
> Lack of space and water for the snake but neither are a problem for a reptile.
> 
> Outside pressure
> We get attacked by the Antis because in their eyes the tub is to small, the snake has no where to hide and it hasn’t got any water.
> 
> Option two, we put the snake into a bigger viv with water.
> 
> Advantages
> The snake has unnecessary space and unnecessary water available.
> 
> Disadvantages
> The snake could get thrown around when travelling.
> The snake feels insecure and needs a hide.
> The snake gets disturbed every time some one wants to see it and probably won’t feed for a while for it’s new owner.
> The viv ends up swimming with water, looks a mess and constantly needs cleaning.
> 
> Outside pressure
> The Antis moan about the snake being constantly disturbed and the mess the water has caused and any buyers complain that the snake is upset and wont feed when they get it home.
> 
> 
> My personal view is that show caging should be designed to suit the animal being contained and not to keep the Antis happy (which is impossible any way). As long as we can provide representatives from the legitimate authorities that visit with genuine reasons for the tub size, design and the water situation then all should be ok.
> 
> What I personally don’t want to see on the day is situations like 8 inch leopard gecko’s shoved into 6 inch tubs. There’s small boxes and there’s darn right stupid boxes:devil:.
> 
> Gordon
> FBH VC


very well put ! which is why i used the leopard gecko example.
water is a common sense thing, some reptiles really would benefit from a spray during the day,or a water bowl others will be perfectly fine. 
re the shaking around while being transported, no reason why people could not travel in smaller tubs then transfer to show tubs for the day .


----------



## Damien666

pm me if you are taking gtp or etbs and ruff prizes thanks :2thumb::no1:


----------



## Zimey

Whos going to have or know anyone that has got some Hoggie Morphs at Kempton : victory:


----------



## Natrix

wohic said:


> very well put ! which is why i used the leopard gecko example.
> water is a common sense thing, some reptiles really would benefit from a spray during the day,or a water bowl others will be perfectly fine.


Agree, although I suspect it is more the amphibeans and some insects that would benefit more than any of the reptiles.



wohic said:


> re the shaking around while being transported,* no reason why people could not travel in smaller tubs then transfer to show tubs for the day* .


It does sound like a good idea until you start thinking about the logistics.
If you think about Kempton, that's over 150 people all bringing at least twenty (very, very rough, low figure) small boxes and twenty big boxes. They need space to travel with all the big empty boxes and will require some where to store the small boxes while the animals are in the big boxes.

We then have double the amount of trips to get all the boxes small and large into the hall.

We then have the fun of transferring (disturbing) the animals from their small boxes into their big boxes and the fun of catching any escapees.

Next thing to consider is displaying the bigger boxes in the same amount of space as would of been used for the smaller boxes. This usually means stacking the boxes on top of each other with all the risk of them getting knocked over. 

What happens when you sell one? Do you sell it in the big box (not good for travelling) or will everyone be swapping the animals back into the smaller boxes (more disturbance but better for the trip home).

We then have the end of day strip down. Everybody has got to get the animals back into their small boxes (more disturbance) and carry out small and big boxes to their cars.

I personally think the animals may be better off with a lot less disturbance and a bit less space but that's just my thoughts.

Gordon
FBH VC


----------



## wohic

Natrix said:


> Agree, although I suspect it is more the amphibeans and some insects that would benefit more than any of the reptiles.
> 
> 
> 
> It does sound like a good idea until you start thinking about the logistics.
> If you think about Kempton, that's over 150 people all bringing at least twenty (very, very rough, low figure) small boxes and twenty big boxes. They need space to travel with all the big empty boxes and will require some where to store the small boxes while the animals are in the big boxes.
> 
> We then have double the amount of trips to get all the boxes small and large into the hall.
> 
> We then have the fun of transferring (disturbing) the animals from their small boxes into their big boxes and the fun of catching any escapees.
> 
> Next thing to consider is displaying the bigger boxes in the same amount of space as would of been used for the smaller boxes. This usually means stacking the boxes on top of each other with all the risk of them getting knocked over.
> 
> What happens when you sell one? Do you sell it in the big box (not good for travelling) or will everyone be swapping the animals back into the smaller boxes (more disturbance but better for the trip home).
> 
> We then have the end of day strip down. Everybody has got to get the animals back into their small boxes (more disturbance) and carry out small and big boxes to their cars.
> 
> I personally think the animals may be better off with a lot less disturbance and a bit less space but that's just my thoughts.
> 
> Gordon
> FBH VC



Although I agree with whats written I am trying to see it from an anti or just uneducated point of view, and although on the whole animals are shown in adequate environments we still do see things that would look bad in a photo show to animal loving general public...... and we do need to be aware that we are being watched.
I simply think that putting a leo etc in a box that is smaller than itself, yemen chams in cricket tubs etc does not project a good image, while I am not saying we need to use huge boxes/tubs/vivs/ I do think we need to make sure that what people see is a positive show with animal welfare at the forefront of this 'show-piece' event.

Thats the last I will say on the matter as its just a personal opinion, and quite frankly how people chose to show their animals is up to them.


----------



## Natrix

wohic said:


> Although I agree with whats written* I am trying to see it from an anti or just uneducated point of view*, and although on the whole animals are shown in adequate environments we still do see things that would look bad in a photo show to animal loving general public...... and we do need to be aware that we are being watched.
> I simply think that putting a leo etc in a box that is smaller than itself, yemen chams in cricket tubs etc does not project a good image, while I am not saying we need to use huge boxes/tubs/vivs/ I do think we need to make sure that what people see is a positive show with animal welfare at the forefront of this 'show-piece' event.
> 
> Thats the last I will say on the matter as its just a personal opinion, and quite frankly how people chose to show their animals is up to them.


The Anti point of view is that no animals should be in captivity and that anything we do is wrong. If you got a giant viv and put Africa in it they would still say your Royal python was being kept wrong. 
As for the uneducated, are we providing what the reptile needs or just trying to keep some one who knows nothing about reptiles happy.

If you transfer cage proportions to other animals which has more space: a hatchling corn in a cricket tub or a cat in a cat box?

Gordon
FBH VC


----------



## Maureen Collinson

Wohic and Natrix,

You both have valid points, and certainly give a person plenty to think about, so all I will add here is that I consider a cricket box to be just that, and as such it should *in my opinion* only be used for crickets and such like. I have never accepted the cricket boxes as suitable for the reptiles, especially snakes which can and do cause damage to their little noses at times when pushing against the sides where the sharp air holes are. One company used to punch the holes from the inside to the outside and so avoid the sharp edges being where the creatures were, but I have not seen any boxes like this for a long time now, only the new ones with splits along the sides, which if pushed on hard enough can give, and could trap a snake in them. I think it is a cheap skate way of keeping and displaying snakes that should have been banned long ago. To add to that problem, the boxes are too light, and very flimsy, and buckle easily. The other problem I have always had with these boxes is the fact that people insist on stacking them on their tables and one jog of the table and the boxes are falling over, or one person goes to lift a middle box out and the rest fall. Has always been an area of contention with me and remains so today even more so.

If people choose to breed their snakes the least they can afford them is a safe comfortable home with as much danger as possible removed, which cuts out cricket boxes altogether in my view. If they insist on sticking with the cheap and nasty way of doing things, there should be in place a rule that says no stacking as is seen too often. In fact if they have more than fits on the table at any one time, then surely they could do what many of us (myself included here,) used to do at the shows years ago, and that is to keep just a couple of each species on the table and others underneath in the poly boxes, and change the snakes over after some time to save the same ones being in view all of the time. It worked well then and cut the stress levels for individuals right down.

Mo.


----------



## penfold

sorry maureen not sure wat boxs you are talking about but the one i have just tried to push my finger through is going no where and there is no way a hatchling snake could put that much presure on the box ,we use these all the time not once have they buckled in fact they are probably the strongest cricket boxs ever plus no sharp edges or wholes


----------



## penfold




----------



## reptile_man_08

penfold said:


> image


They're the good quality ones - very strong lids too.


----------



## Maureen Collinson

penfold said:


> sorry maureen not sure wat boxs you are talking about
> You mean you go around with your eyes closed at the shows Terry ???:gasp:
> Perhaps an hour or two of sleep is high on the agenda before the next one. :whistling2:
> 
> but the one i have just tried to push my finger through is going no where and there is no way a hatchling snake could put that much presure on the box ,we use these all the time not once have they buckled in fact they are probably the strongest cricket boxs ever plus no sharp edges or wholes


I will agree with you on that particular cricket box, but not all the cricket breeders use them as you well know, and so there are always plenty of the others being used.With regards to the splits along the side, I have witnessed one hatchling getting their nose stuck when they pushed directly on that area and their nose pushed through enough to remain trapped in the split. That could well be put down to a freak accident though, but enough for the likes of me to disgard that one too. 

Perhaps it's easy to see why i just had to give up breeding reptiles, and ran a full time Rescue Centre instead. 

Mo.


----------



## penfold

no maureen i dont go round with eyes closed in fact i just about do every show going when was the last one you went to and as for sleep i sleep fine thanks in fact i usually stay in a hotel around the show so im nice and fresh for show day most suppliers cricets come in these boxs now


----------



## Barry.M

I am really hoping to make the show,but I now have to travel by train as I am not allowed to drive on my current medication until after surgery,and that means a trip into London from Kent then out to Kempton,and back with animals,so I am now undecided.I would enjoy it for sure,always nice to see people that you rarely get to see,in fact so often only at these shows and odd times throughout the year.We'll see,fingers crossed.


----------



## celicachi

i hope someone sells lab cages cheap


----------



## Maureen Collinson

penfold said:


> no maureen i dont go round with eyes closed in fact i just about do every show going when was the last one you went to and as for sleep i sleep fine thanks in fact i usually stay in a hotel around the show so im nice and fresh for show day most suppliers cricets come in these boxs now


Terry,

I buy crickets weekly from different sources, and my cricket boxes are not like the ones you are showing, but regardless, we shall see on the day. I hope you are the one that's right, I truly do, and would be more than happy to eat some humble apple pie if you are. It would mean more weight increase for me, but if the reptiles are nicely boxed than so be it. 

Mo.


----------



## penfold

Maureen Collinson said:


> Terry,
> 
> I buy crickets weekly from different sources, and my cricket boxes are not like the ones you are showing, but regardless, we shall see on the day. I hope you are the one that's right, I truly do, and would be more than happy to eat some humble apple pie if you are. It would mean more weight increase for me, but if the reptiles are nicely boxed than so be it.
> 
> Mo.


 lets hope i am as the boxs with the puncture wholes are no good take care maureen cya on 15th


----------



## Maureen Collinson

I look forward to seeing you too Terry, and hope it proves to be a good all round weekend for you and your reptiles. :2thumb: 

Roll on the 15th, until then take care of yourself as well.

Mo.


----------



## Natrix

Maureen Collinson said:


> Wohic and Natrix,
> 
> You both have valid points, and certainly give a person plenty to think about, so all I will add here is that I consider a cricket box to be just that, and as such it should *in my opinion* only be used for crickets and such like. I have never accepted the cricket boxes as suitable for the reptiles, especially snakes which can and do cause damage to their little noses at times when pushing against the sides where the sharp air holes are. One company used to punch the holes from the inside to the outside and so avoid the sharp edges being where the creatures were, but I have not seen any boxes like this for a long time now, only the new ones with splits along the sides, which if pushed on hard enough can give, and could trap a snake in them. I think it is a cheap skate way of keeping and displaying snakes that should have been banned long ago. To add to that problem, the boxes are too light, and very flimsy, and buckle easily. The other problem I have always had with these boxes is the fact that people insist on stacking them on their tables and one jog of the table and the boxes are falling over, or one person goes to lift a middle box out and the rest fall. Has always been an area of contention with me and remains so today even more so.
> 
> If people choose to breed their snakes the least they can afford them is a safe comfortable home with as much danger as possible removed, which cuts out cricket boxes altogether in my view. If they insist on sticking with the cheap and nasty way of doing things, there should be in place a rule that says no stacking as is seen too often. In fact if they have more than fits on the table at any one time, then surely they could do what many of us (myself included here,) used to do at the shows years ago, and that is to keep just a couple of each species on the table and others underneath in the poly boxes, and change the snakes over after some time to save the same ones being in view all of the time. It worked well then and cut the stress levels for individuals right down.
> 
> Mo.


Hi Mo
The cricket tubs you are referring to are not my favourits either. 
As well as your list of faults can I add that the tops pop off too easily allowing reptiles and crickets to escape and the result of this is people stick them down with sellotape. Now having spent several hours trying to remove four inches of sellotape from a newly brought tiny hognose hatchling several years ago, I'm really not a fan of anything sticky and tapey near reptiles. The stuff is banned from my reptile room and I'd like to see it banned from use on cricket tubs along with the cheapy cricket tubs themselves.

These days I'm using new plastic take away boxes brought in bulk. They are about 20% bigger than cricket tubs, have locking lids and I make the holes with a soldering iron, meaning they are smooth edged. They are also stronger and heavier than cheapy cricket tubs and wider making them more stable when stacked. You can also wash them in the dish washer (I'm a man, I don't get on with washing up bowls and stuff)

I've been using them for six years and had no problems ...........apart from several friends pinching them when they come over (you know who you are:lol2

Hope to see you at the show

Gordon


----------



## Maureen Collinson

The boxes you refer to Gordon are indeed ideal and even if not buying in bulk, they sell at 10 for one pound in Poundland, so easily affordable, so no excuse for using the other unsuitable cricket boxes.

I look forward to seeing you at the show too Gordon. 

Mo.


----------



## Grandpa

celicachi said:


> i hope someone sells lab cages cheap



And I've just given about a dozen away!

Oh, well - Try your luck on the day.. Which BTW, is only 26 days away now!

Hopefully see you all there....


----------



## DEATHWEB

*Kempton Park Reptile Expo 2010 Lift !!*

I would like a lift to show please anyone Help Im in Milton Keynes !!

tnx Gary


----------



## xvickyx

Grandpa said:


> And I've just given about a dozen away!
> 
> Oh, well - Try your luck on the day.. Which BTW, is only 26 days away now!
> 
> Hopefully see you all there....


Not long to go now : victory:


----------



## celicachi

Grandpa said:


> And I've just given about a dozen away!
> 
> Oh, well - Try your luck on the day.. Which BTW, is only 26 days away now!
> 
> Hopefully see you all there....


damn it!!!! :bash:

never mind hey

hope the show meets expectations though, i'm getting hyped just thinking about it


----------



## Lost?

anyone know of anyone selling high end morph leos at the show?
im hoping there will be LOADS??


----------



## wheaty5

Lost? said:


> anyone know of anyone selling high end morph leos at the show?
> im hoping there will be LOADS??


I hope so to mate


----------



## Lost?

wheaty5 said:


> I hope so to mate


You after anything in particular


----------



## madshawty

Lost? said:


> anyone know of anyone selling high end morph leos at the show?
> im hoping there will be LOADS??


Every show I've been to... which is only 3 but still!!..... has had hundreds of leos so you should be able to fine something you like! :lol2:


----------



## winno

*Kemp*

anyone taking asian/sumartran water monitors


----------



## arwen

does anyone know if there will be rodents there like they do in doncaster, and any idea as to how many table the show will be , just wondered if it will be bigger than Doncaster 

thanks

suzanne


----------



## Grandpa

arwen said:


> does anyone know if there will be rodents there like they do in doncaster, and any idea as to how many table the show will be , just wondered if it will be bigger than Doncaster
> 
> thanks
> 
> suzanne



Hi,

There will be no live rodents at KP, but there will be frozen foods available.
There are approximately 162 tables of goods & animals, plus society and other tables.


----------



## Mirf

Will anyone be selling Bombina orientalis at the show?

I'm starting to think I will never get hold of any of these little guys...


----------



## tokay

pop down to the ark in exeter they have loads in


----------



## Mirf

tokay said:


> pop down to the ark in exeter they have loads in


I live in Wales, not exactly local:lol2:


----------



## excession

Sometimes I wonder if I have too much time on my hands...










:2thumb:


BTW the coupon is for 50p off a MagNatural from our table while stocks last (details on the coupon!)


----------



## tokay

Mirf said:


> I live in Wales, not exactly local:lol2:


haha yeah good point lol


----------



## nuggett5

is there anyone going who is selling african house snakes?


----------



## xvickyx

excession said:


> Sometimes I wonder if I have too much time on my hands...
> 
> 
> image
> :2thumb:
> 
> 
> BTW the coupon is for 50p off a MagNatural from our table while stocks last (details on the coupon!)


Thats great :2thumb:


----------



## djjohn

nuggett5 said:


> is there anyone going who is selling african house snakes?


we will have cape housesnakes het albinos and albinos


----------



## exboyz04

*Diablo Blanco Leopard Gecko*

Is anyone selling pure Diablo Blanco Leopard Geckos (white patternless), 
to the show, can u pm me!! thanks
Any info i would be real greatfull
best wishes Michael


----------



## xvickyx

Will anyone have any Amazon Tree Boas, as my OH might be interested in one


----------



## kizzy21_uk

wow Vicky ur zoo is getting bigger every time i look at ur sig. :2thumb:


----------



## lizzythepython

Hello, Can anyone tell me what the entry fee is for the Kempton show?: victory:


----------



## Trigger101

lizzythepython said:


> Hello, Can anyone tell me what the entry fee is for the Kempton show?: victory:


£5.00 for Adults and £3.50 for consessions.


----------



## firebelliedfreak

is it indoor?


----------



## crackersparow

Yes it is indoors


----------



## jabba212006

does anyone know what kinda price female fire's will be??? around 500g??


----------



## batcode

*cant wait*

:2thumb::lol2:cant wait for kempton got my list of what im after ready lol just hope find them


----------



## rabbit

Any T breeders gonna have Blue Fangs for sale???!


----------



## Reptilequeen

I have just watched a vid clip by the APS:devil: which kinda implies that all of us that keep reps are awful and its is a demonic act and that we should all burn:lol2: It was awful their website is horrendous banning things left right and centre and I was wondering if there is any chance that they might try to ban Kempton park I am planning on going I just have visions of american abortion clinics but instead lots of animal activists waving placcards around with pics of corn snakes and chameleons on them saying set them free set them free I have never been to a show like this so not quite knowing what to expect if anyone can enlighten me :blush:


----------



## Natrix

Reptilequeen said:


> I have just watched a vid clip by the APS:devil: which kinda implies that all of us that keep reps are awful and its is a demonic act and that we should all burn:lol2: It was awful their website is horrendous banning things left right and centre and I was wondering if there is any chance that they might try to ban Kempton park I am planning on going I just have visions of american abortion clinics but instead lots of animal activists waving placcards around with pics of corn snakes and chameleons on them saying set them free set them free I have never been to a show like this so not quite knowing what to expect if anyone can enlighten me :blush:


We are doing everything we can to make sure that this show is legal in every way possible.
The venue is not council run so they can't just pull the plug because of pressure from the Anti's and the venue owners are aware of what the Anti's can do and will not be bullied by them. 
As long as every one selling abides by the rules set out by the FBH, the show will go on.

Having said all that I know that certain small minded people are, as you read this, trying very hard to stoip the show and once they fail it may well be that they decide to have a day out and protest out side the show. All I ask is that you all ignore them. Any kind of trouble will be used by them to make out that we are evil and need banning.

Gordon Glasson
FBH VC










*If you see them, please don't argue with them.*


----------



## xvickyx

kizzy21_uk said:


> wow Vicky ur zoo is getting bigger every time i look at ur sig. :2thumb:


Haha, I won't be buying anything at Kempton this time, have to concentrate on clearing my debts now :bash: bummer

But the OH has expressed interest in an ATB.... :blush:


----------



## xvickyx

batcode said:


> :2thumb::lol2:cant wait for kempton got my list of what im after ready lol just hope find them


Hehe, sure you will, and have fun doing it, bet you will come back with loads, wish I had some spare money :whip:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Sorry if it's been asked, are there any dart frog breeders going????


----------



## nickthebeardedwonder

17 days to go, my first expo,im really excited. my gf wants an ickle royal, hope we find one that grabs her


----------



## wohic

nickthebeardedwonder said:


> 17 days to go, my first expo,im really excited. my gf wants an ickle royal, hope we find one that grabs her


:gasp: a friendly one would be a better bet 
:lol2:


----------



## pauls_reptiles

ive got a table there should be a great day out for any reptile keeper: victory:


----------



## Grandpa

Morgan Freeman said:


> Sorry if it's been asked, are there any dart frog breeders going????



There will be at least one in attendance that i know of, others have just put Amphibians on the sheet.

Come on down on the day, take a look.. Simples

BTW; only 14 days to go!


----------



## Grandpa

This was a good day for common sense, the School Headmaster called the Police - Strange female, in disguise, harassing school kids.... Yes..

As Gordon has already pointed out; If the anti's are there, please ignore them. This will serve us better in the long run, and will have more effect. They are just like kids, wanting all the attention. 
Plus the venue stewards will no doubt deal with any trouble makers.


----------



## Tavor21

Can we throw stuff at the anti people cause last time i went to a reptile show it was closed probably because of them they wasted my dad £20 

Joking not good to start a riot


----------



## Grandpa

Tavor21 said:


> Can we throw stuff at the anti people cause last time i went to a reptile show it was closed probably because of them they wasted my dad £20
> 
> Joking not good to start a riot


Only throw objects at the Anti's that are Thermo-nuclear in origin!:2thumb:
No, lets be serious, you're right, no riots thank you.

Tavor, have a successful day at Kempton, and keep smiling : victory:


----------



## Tavor21

Btw are you part of the organising team?


----------



## lizmel

What is the nearest/best train/subway station?

I wanna book my ticket now, so its cheaper!! :lol2:

Thanks


----------



## Graham

Kempton Park has it's own railway station (overground). Trains only used to stop there on race days, but I think they stop there every day now, it's on the line that terminates at Shepperton.


----------



## Grandpa

Tavor21 said:


> Btw are you part of the organising team?



I've played a small part...


----------



## SLSReptiles

How much is the tickets prices for this event?


----------



## Lost?

I believe its £5, but if you buy reptile magazine? there is a buy on get one free voucher.
You need last months and the current one for the vouchers.


----------



## Jenni T

Hey 
I know I've already posted this as it's own thread, but I now know the kempton venue does have wheelchair access I really wanted to know is it at all worth going as I'm still stuck in one from a motorbike accident.
I haven't been to any shows before so I don't know anything like how wide the aisles are or if I'll be able to see anything, or just be annoying and in the way :\
So from people's experience is it still worth it?
Cheers


----------



## SLSReptiles

ive got last months do you need both to get the buy one get one free voucher or is it 2 vouchers? if you get my drift.


----------



## danabanana

Jenni T said:


> Hey
> I know I've already posted this as it's own thread, but I now know the kempton venue does have wheelchair access I really wanted to know is it at all worth going as I'm still stuck in one from a motorbike accident.
> I haven't been to any shows before so I don't know anything like how wide the aisles are or if I'll be able to see anything, or just be annoying and in the way :\
> So from people's experience is it still worth it?
> Cheers


I haven't been to the venue at Kempton before but from other shows I would say go  if you can see table height you'll be fine


----------



## madshawty

SLSReptiles said:


> ive got last months do you need both to get the buy one get one free voucher or is it 2 vouchers? if you get my drift.


You need both copies of the mag, (august and september), there is a voucher in each one for the buy one get one free ticket


----------



## Natrix

madshawty said:


> You need both copies of the mag, (august and september), there is a voucher in each one for the buy one get one free ticket


You can contact the magazine to order a copy of the magazine that you haven't got. The address is in the magazine.

Fans of Practical Reptile Keeping might be interested to know that the magazine team will be present at the show.

Natrix


----------



## reptile_man_08

Don't know if I will bother going...I have no money and need to save for a DSLR


----------



## TBreptiles

*lift?*

anyone going through/from reading that could give a lift.(petrol money)

thanks


----------



## Abe.

*Dumerils*

Looking for Dumeril Boas at Kempton,fingers and everything else crossed.My sons happy,just found out the spidershops their.


----------



## Guy

wondering how much to pay get in?


----------



## kayskritters

£5 per adult............


----------



## xvickyx

reptile_man_08 said:


> Don't know if I will bother going...I have no money and need to save for a DSLR


i have no money either, but still going..... it will be a cool day out though : victory:


----------



## Grandpa

Jenni T said:


> Hey
> I know I've already posted this as it's own thread, but I now know the kempton venue does have wheelchair access I really wanted to know is it at all worth going as I'm still stuck in one from a motorbike accident.
> I haven't been to any shows before so I don't know anything like how wide the aisles are or if I'll be able to see anything, or just be annoying and in the way :\
> So from people's experience is it still worth it?
> Cheers



We will be glad to see you on the day, tables are standard height. Aisles are approx 2m wide. You can always shout...


----------



## Abe.

*Food*

Driving up from Torbay,wondering what foods going to be available at the show or is there anywhere nearby to eat,


----------



## xautomaticflowersx

*Sigh* I'm not going to be able to go after all. Need to look after my money a bit over the next couple of months, so I'll have to give it a miss.


----------



## Graham

At other events I've been too there's usually been some sort of catering onsite, but not very extensive, usually just sandwiches and perhaps a hotdog van, at race meetings there's a lot more but they're unlikely to put on very much for this sort of event.

If you walk a few hundred yards down the road though, and across the roundabout, you'll be at Sunbury Cross where there are several food places including a KFC, and just a bit further on is a big Tesco.

Also directly opposite the racecourse is a pub which does food.


----------



## wohic

Graham said:


> At other events I've been too there's usually been some sort of catering onsite, but not very extensive, usually just sandwiches and perhaps a hotdog van, at race meetings there's a lot more but they're unlikely to put on very much for this sort of event.
> 
> If you walk a few hundred yards down the road though, and across the roundabout, you'll be at Sunbury Cross where there are several food places including a KFC, and just a bit further on is a big Tesco.
> 
> Also directly opposite the racecourse is a pub which does food.


Re that pub, does it have a decent sized garden, we are looking for somewhere to have an after show meet


----------



## Graham

I don't know as I've never actually been in it! I just know they do food as there's always a board outside.

There are much nicer pubs just down the road by the river in Lower Sunbury though if you're looking for somewhere, The Magpie and The Phoenix both have riverside gardens, and The Flowerpot is also nice but not on the river side of the road, all are in Thames Street and just a couple of minute's drive from Kempton.

The one opposite the racecourse is The Jubilee BTW, *01932 782053* if you want to give them a ring and ask about the garden.


----------



## xvickyx

xautomaticflowersx said:


> *Sigh* I'm not going to be able to go after all. Need to look after my money a bit over the next couple of months, so I'll have to give it a miss.


I am in the same situation, but decided to go anyways just for a day out, & never been to a show before : victory:


----------



## Abe.

Cheers for the info on food Graham,really helpful.Did'nt fancy making sarnies to take at 5 in the morning.


----------



## Graham

No problem, seems like there's people coming from all over, I feel a bit spoilt living just down the road!


----------



## batcode

*re kempton*

cantwait im catching overnite train from gloucester first show even thu kept reps for 20 years lol just hope get wat after only downside got is ill be there for 830 due to train lol but cheaper as got whole journey for£20 return


----------



## Twiglet

I think I should force everyone to wear a name badge so I can start putting faces to names. I've been to loads of shows and have probably met a good number of the people I spent time chatting to on here and just never known who they are. 
I'm really looking forward to it


----------



## batcode

*re list*

sorry to ask is anyone taking any of the following ir so wat prices im i looking at

brb,sand boas,rosy boas,hognoses,african house snakes to name a few lol
trying to get a idea wat prices things are so no how much to try raise and bring lol only 10 days to go: victory:


----------



## Abe.

This is my first show so i won't need a name badge, i'll be the one with the stupid grin on my face.Got into snakes at Christmas,now i can't get enough of them.Looking forward to talking to like minded people the most,instead of the shiver,uck responce i usually get.


----------



## fishboy

I love this show already (I live 15 mins up the road) :no1:


----------



## Graham

I agree and I'm even closer than you, it's great having a big show so close. I go to various shows at Kempton throughout the year, there's something to suit everyone.


----------



## Abe.

Oh well,i've only got 173 miles to travel.Heard talk of a South West Exotic Expo on the 19th of September at South Gloucester but don't know if thats going ahead!


----------



## Natrix

Abe. said:


> Oh well,i've only got 173 miles to travel.Heard talk of a South West Exotic Expo on the 19th of September at South Gloucester but don't know if thats going ahead!


I just checked and I'm 173 miles away as well. Are you hiding in my garden?

Natrix


----------



## tonkaz0

Abe. said:


> Oh well,i've only got 173 miles to travel.Heard talk of a South West Exotic Expo on the 19th of September at South Gloucester but don't know if thats going ahead!


 
No mate its been postponed until next year as there was some teething problems, now they have joined up with the same folks (CREAKS)
who run the Kidderminster show and alls going to be good from now on
check this link out,

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...702-south-west-exotics-expo-announcement.html

:2thumb:.


----------



## evilchild

Twiglet said:


> I think I should force everyone to wear a name badge so I can start putting faces to names. I've been to loads of shows and have probably met a good number of the people I spent time chatting to on here and just never known who they are.
> I'm really looking forward to it


 if you put a pic or two up here i'm sure someone will spot you. sometimes it's part of the fun not know who any one is.


is the kempton show bigger than maidstone and portsmoth?


----------



## reptile_man_08

evilchild said:


> if you put a pic or two up here i'm sure someone will spot you. sometimes it's part of the fun not know who any one is.
> 
> 
> is the kempton show bigger than maidstone and portsmoth?


It's going to have 200 tables, more than donny.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Woooooooooo!! I might just be able to go to this one... now, to find transport...


----------



## evilchild

reptile_man_08 said:


> It's going to have 200 tables, more than donny.


 so is that more than the other two then??


----------



## Tavor21

Yea only 10 days to go lol. Money £200 saved up looks like there are goner be a lot of spiders coming home with me. Im 16 but i dont look really 16 i look 15 (apparently) should i bring ID to buy animals like my passport?


----------



## reptile_man_08

evilchild said:


> so is that more than the other two then??


Yup, been to maidstone myself...Donny is supposed to be the biggest UK reptile show, so Kemptom should be pretty bigger than those two.


----------



## Abe.

*Natrix.*

Not that i want to come across as more hard done by than you,but i.m actually 173.3 miles so i.m hiding in your neighbours garden and they,ve agreed to give me a lift and supply on route snacks,so nah nah.


----------



## decnic

Hi ya, I'm hoping to make it and was wondering if anyone will be taking panther chameleons. Thanks


----------



## RhianB87

Hi,

How much will the entry cost be on the day?


----------



## xvickyx

FallenAngel said:


> Hi,
> 
> How much will the entry cost be on the day?


It's £5 for adults


----------



## Graham

Or £2.50 each if there are two of you and you have the chits from PRK!


----------



## FWC354

this is my first reptile show if anyone has diadems pm me with what you have please need a female or 2 :whistling2:
1 week 1 hour till the show :blowup:


----------



## wohic

we have a venue for an after show meet up for food and drinks and a general chat if any one is interested.
Have spoken to the assistant manager and he is expecting us and is an exotics fan himself, all details on the link in my sig


----------



## DEATHWEB

*Lift Needed plz*

Anyone offer a lift to EXPO n bk from Milton Keynes Will help with petrol costs !!

Tnx Gary


----------



## arwen

just to make sure you don't need to be a member of any of the groups to get in do you? we are members of I.H.S but not the others

thanks


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Anyone going from plymouth got a spare seat or 2?


----------



## axvy69

You don't need to be a member of anything, just need to pay the 5 quid at the door


----------



## kizzy21_uk

6 days too go.xxxxx


----------



## xvickyx

kizzy21_uk said:


> 6 days too go.xxxxx


6 sleeps :lol2:
Can't wait, probably not buying anything, but looking forward to seeing all the reps


----------



## DannyB

Anyone going down from Cambridge/Ely area who would like the pleasure of my company, and petrol money, for the journey?? Save me a 4 hour train journey that would normally take 2 hours!


----------



## piglett

i can't wait - this time next week i'll have my very first lizard - what an anniversary present to get from my hubby for our first anniversary - i'd like to see how he will top that next year :lol2:


----------



## excession

Everyone needs to buy bits at our table so I have money enough for a new Royal :whistling2: :notworthy:

Really cant wait for the show now - so nice to be going to one 35 minutes away!

:no1: !!Hope its going to be a great show!! :no1:


P.S dont forget the coupon from PRK for our table!


----------



## FWC354

DEATHWEB said:


> Anyone offer a lift to EXPO n bk from Milton Keynes Will help with petrol costs !!
> 
> Tnx Gary


im checking on that with the person im getting a lift from but its oknly a KA lol


----------



## FWC354

excession said:


> Everyone needs to buy bits at our table so I have money enough for a new Royal :whistling2: :notworthy:
> 
> Really cant wait for the show now - so nice to be going to one 35 minutes away!
> 
> :no1: !!Hope its going to be a great show!! :no1:
> 
> 
> P.S dont forget the coupon from PRK for our table!


 If you got a female diadem (royal preferably S.d.atriceps) then i will definently be buying from you:jump:


----------



## DEATHWEB

*Kempton Park Reptile Expo 2010 Lift !!*

Its a pity I aint got what you want but then you would miss the show and me a chance of a lift lol !!

cheers Gazza


----------



## madshawty

excession said:


> Everyone needs to buy bits at our table so I have money enough for a new Royal :whistling2: :notworthy:
> 
> Really cant wait for the show now - so nice to be going to one 35 minutes away!
> 
> :no1: !!Hope its going to be a great show!! :no1:
> 
> 
> P.S dont forget the coupon from PRK for our table!


I'll be buying stuff from you!! (and i have my coupon lol) Good to know the moneys going back on snakes.... always a bonus lol!! :2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx

4 sleeps to go now, can't believe we all have been counting down for so long  hehe


----------



## celicachi

xvickyx said:


> 4 sleeps to go now, can't believe we all have been counting down for so long  hehe


i know how you feel, i hope i can get a decent sized female royal at the show


----------



## Reptilequeen

xvickyx said:


> 4 sleeps to go now, can't believe we all have been counting down for so long  hehe


your not the only one sweetie,I havent been this excited since christmas :lol2:


----------



## steve williams

Let down with transport to the show at the last minute!!! Anyone from S.Wales with a spare seat going??? Share costs, get driver in for free with PRK voucher etc.


----------



## Reptilequeen

I Feel mean I have a 15 seater minibus theres just me my hubbie and our eight year old son going which means I have loads of seats leftover so if anyone can get to Slough or is in Reading which is where I will be picking my mum in law up from to sit with the rest of the kids then let me know I will see if I can convince the old man to collect random strangers to take to Kempton with us :lol2:


----------



## xvickyx

Even more excited now, as I wasn't going to have money which = no chance of buying anything, but my lovely mum love has suggested I have my birthday money early so I can go with something  SO EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## Reptilequeen

xvickyx said:


> Even more excited now, as I wasn't going to have money which = no chance of buying anything, but my lovely mum love has suggested I have my birthday money early so I can go with something  SO EXCITED!!!!!


Bless her, lucky you now you can do some spending as well as drooling over all the reps:2thumb: might try that one on my mum and Nan my birthday only like 6 weeks away :lol2:


----------



## Khaos

If anyone sees a conflicted-looking me there, anywhere near my wallet, please rugby tackle me and hide it. I do not need any more pets or vivs...


----------



## LEXCORN

Khaos said:


> If anyone sees a conflicted-looking me there, anywhere near my wallet, please rugby tackle me and hide it. I do not need any more pets or vivs...


I know the feeling.........famous last words :whistling2:

Regards. Lex


----------



## xvickyx

Khaos said:


> If anyone sees a conflicted-looking me there, anywhere near my wallet, please rugby tackle me and hide it. I do not need any more pets or vivs...


you can always lend your wallet to me, i will take good care of it :whistling2:


----------



## Khaos

xvickyx said:


> you can always lend your wallet to me, i will take good care of it :whistling2:


Haha very kind offer. I'll buy you something nice if you sneak me out a Ball Python...


----------



## dan2231

Anyone going from essex??


----------



## batcode

*3 days*

:no1:nearly there 3 days to go unfortunatly can get car fixed or lift so just paid for train tickets means alot of hanging around lolbe at kempton for 8.30 so if anyone needs help seting up dont mind lol looking forward to hopefully getting wat im after and meeting people


----------



## Grandpa

Just looked up the weather forecast for Sunday;

Partly cloudy, with a 10% chance of rain. Temp High 20'C Low 13'C..

Batcode, if its tipping down when you arrive - find an organiser, may be able to do something..

REMEMBER - This is a breeders meeting, there will be no card machines - There is a cash machine on site. (Allegedly, this is for the punters at the races). 
So, either raid the piggy banks or visit the hole in the wall first, or during the show..
See you Sunday..


----------



## FWC354

wat time do the "early birds" start queing i want to get there as soon as so i can run round looking for a female diadem:2thumb:


----------



## Grandpa

FWC354 said:


> wat time do the "early birds" start queing i want to get there as soon as so i can run round looking for a female diadem:2thumb:



Opens to the public at 10:30 - there will be two queues, one for those with PRK 2-4-1 vouchers. Suggest you needn't get there before 10:00, but that's your choice... Batcode is arriving at 08:30, keen fella...:crazy:


----------



## Graham

> There is a cash machine on site. (Allegedly, this is for the punters at the races).


IIRC there are several ATMs on site, alternatively there are a couple at the local Tesco just down the road, and I think there's a bank at Sunbury Cross that has one too.


----------



## FWC354

Grandpa said:


> Opens to the public at 10:30 - there will be two queues, one for those with PRK 2-4-1 vouchers. Suggest you needn't get there before 10:00, but that's your choice... Batcode is arriving at 08:30, keen fella...:crazy:


 wat the difference between the 2 ques, i should be there about half 8 aswell, its my first reptile show and really need a female royal diadem, so i asked my mate to pick me up at half 6 mite, try for earlier:devil:


----------



## Grandpa

FWC354 said:


> wat the difference between the 2 ques, i should be there about half 8 aswell, its my first reptile show and really need a female royal diadem, so i asked my mate to pick me up at half 6 mite, try for earlier:devil:


Basically the difference is, those with 2-4-1 vouchers will go to another pay desk, to speed up entry. Once the initial rush is over everyone will be going through the entry desk.
Again doors open at 10:30.. vendors arrive 08:15 to set up, gotta give them a chance before hoards of crazy Herp enthusiasts come piling in through the doors...


----------



## FWC354

Grandpa said:


> Basically the difference is, those with 2-4-1 vouchers will go to another pay desk, to speed up entry. Once the initial rush is over everyone will be going through the entry desk.
> Again doors open at 10:30.. vendors arrive 08:15 to set up, gotta give them a chance before hoards of crazy Herp enthusiasts come piling in through the doors...


so will people without a 2-4-1 voucher have to wait for all the people who do have a voucher to go in first? so would waiting from half 8 be enought to get in near enough as soon as the doors open?


----------



## crestiegirl

how do you get 2-4-1 vouchers?


----------



## Grandpa

FWC354 said:


> so will people without a 2-4-1 voucher have to wait for all the people who do have a voucher to go in first? so would waiting from half 8 be enought to get in near enough as soon as the doors open?



I know you're from Northampton, so I'll type this slowly; :lol2:

There will be a queue, ONE queue - the doors open at 10:30 am, people go in, those with the PRK 2-4-1 vouchers will go to one desk, everyone else goes to another. Just because they have vouchers doesnt mean they get in first. Dont worry, if you are there at 08:30 you'll probably be near the front of the queue.

Crestiegirl..

Sorry you've missed your chance there were vouchers in Practical Reptile Keeping in two issues, you had to have both to qualify for the voucher.

But has pointed out before, those at the front of the queue it in first..


----------



## FWC354

i mite have to get there earlier just to make sure :lol2:
thanks for the help its my first show and wana make sure i find that hidden treasure that is a female royal diadem:2thumb: if there is any:blowup:


----------



## Natrix

FWC354 said:


> wat time do the "early birds" start queing i want to get there as soon as so i can run round looking for a female diadem:2thumb:


Remember this is a breeders meeting and not many people breed diadems.
If you don't find one there is a pet shop in Skegness with one but I'm not sure of the sex. It's WC but has been sitting around for over a year and feeding well etc. 
I can find out a bit more about it if you want but you would need to get to Skeg to collect it.

Natrix


----------



## batcode

*re early*

mie not be bad thing then being there at 830 lol only time get there or be afternoon which be to late lol well hopefully be others to chat with help pass time lol can wait just hope get wat after lol


----------



## Graham

> how do you get 2-4-1 vouchers?


You cut them out of this month's and last month's issues of PRK.


----------



## FWC354

Natrix said:


> Remember this is a breeders meeting and not many people breed diadems.
> If you don't find one there is a pet shop in Skegness with one but I'm not sure of the sex. It's WC but has been sitting around for over a year and feeding well etc.
> I can find out a bit more about it if you want but you would need to get to Skeg to collect it.
> 
> Natrix


do apologise but this is my first reptile show and been searchingfor a female for a year and a half.
more info would be appreciated, this is why i would like to start beeding diadems as little is known about them and they are rarely bred :bash:


----------



## peterf

Euro Rep will be at the show as primary sponsors.
We will be showing some product lines including the Herptek vivariums and Vision rack range.
Why not come along and say hello!
We wont have a huge range of products for sale at the show but will have some show specials available on the day, including Herpteks and Vision racks, so make sure you come in a big vehicle!
Callingtins Mite spray will be £15 a can or £25 for 2 cans on the day for those of you who arrive on bicycles!
See you Sunday!


----------



## FWC354

peterf said:


> Euro Rep will be at the show as primary sponsors.
> We will be showing some product lines including the Herptek vivariums and Vision rack range.
> Why not come along and say hello!
> We wont have a huge range of products for sale at the show but will have some show specials available on the day, including Herpteks and Vision racks, so make sure you come in a big vehicle!
> Callingtins Mite spray will be £15 a can or £25 for 2 cans on the day for those of you who arrive on bicycles!
> See you Sunday!


how much is the mite spray if you arrive in a nissan micra:lol2:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

Ohhhh can't wait :2thumb:
We are getting there early, stopping for coffee to drink while we wait - and wake us up after that long drive :whistling2:
Got the E.R.A.C. members email asking for help, being disabled i can't manage a full day but will be there early if i can help out with setting up or covering others breaks if that helps :2thumb:


----------



## peterf

FWC354 said:


> how much is the mite spray if you arrive in a nissan micra:lol2:


No one drives those....do they?


----------



## peterf

Hope I haven't upset all those Nissan drivers!
I actually have a Nissan as a second car!


----------



## FWC354

peterf said:


> Hope I haven't upset all those Nissan drivers!
> I actually have a Nissan as a second car!


not me its not my car : victory: me and the people i will be with can give a hand to set up if they would like a few spare hands, would help keeping busy while waiting for the show to open. im so excited, im not going to sleep saturday:whistling2:


----------



## peterf

If anyone wants to club together with some friends, boxes of 12 Callingtons Mite spray will be £110.
So that I take enough, just let me know who wants boxes and I'll fill the boot up of the Micra!


----------



## ReptileLady

Will anyone be selling RUBS or similar there?


----------



## heron

So excited about this. I'll be keeping an eye out for a baby normal royal, or a brazilian rainbow boa.

I can't choose between them, so i'll just have to see which I prefer in the flesh!

I think we will be arriving at around midday. 57mile journey but the boy is going to a stag do on sat.. So if you see a short lass dragging her hungover bloke around, that will be me


----------



## kingsnake

We will have all sorts of tubs (not RUBs) for sale from a 1 litre to a 10 litre


----------



## Lotus Nut

I have table selling:-

GLASS RUNNERS 4mm and 6mm - 600mm long to 3 meters
Loads of vents
Hole cutters for vents
Handles for viv doors - clear/black/silver
Ceramic ES27 lamp holders 1,000w rated (two types)
Plastic ES27 lamp holders - straight and angled
Heat resistant cable (and mains plugs too)
Basking lamps
Daylight and red bulbs
UV meters
Aquarium silicone 310ml
A few vivs
Plus loads more bitz

Bulk deals available........


----------



## rybuzz

proper excited now, i will be buying whatever £100 gets me


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Anyone going through the basingstoke area... anyone? lol.


----------



## FWC354

just curious but if we purchase animals outside of the show (for example meeting in a nearby car park what do with the animals while at the show?
can we take them in to the show as i wouldnt leave them in the car.


----------



## southpython

Will just be picking up the one snakes and abit of equipment at the show on sunday, shame as i would have loved to have a table but ive not been ready for one due to not having enough babies. 

Next year though ill have a table im sure. Just see whats going to breed and whats not.

Will be a great day for sure! : victory:


----------



## Natrix

FWC354 said:


> just curious but if we purchase animals outside of the show (for example meeting in a nearby car park what do with the animals while at the show?
> can we take them in to the show as i wouldnt leave them in the car.


This is a breeders meeting and only those confirmed as breeders may sell on the premises.
For this reason there is strictly no external trading on Kempton park property or bringing in of animals purchased else where to the show. 
*Anyone found doing this will be escorted of the premises.*

What you do away from the Kempton park show and car park area is up to you.

Sorry but these rules apply to all UK shows.

Gordon Glasson
FBH VICE CHAIRMAN


----------



## SWMorelia

rybuzz said:


> proper excited now, i will be buying whatever £100 gets me


Come to my table and it will get you an IJ or a Bredli or a Jungle or a few corns..... And some change left over for a few pints after the show......


----------



## madshawty

Only 2 more sleeps now!!!!! :gasp:


----------



## manda88

If you have previously bought an animal from someone who has a table at the show and need to take it back to the seller for whatever reason, are you allowed to bring it in?


----------



## Natrix

manda88 said:


> If you have previously bought an animal from someone who has a table at the show and need to take it back to the seller for whatever reason, are you allowed to bring it in?


You would need to let us know in advance.
If you PM me the details I'll speak to the relevant person

Gordon 

FBH VC


----------



## manda88

Natrix said:


> You would need to let us know in advance.
> If you PM me the details I'll speak to the relevant person
> 
> Gordon
> 
> FBH VC


Ok fab, I'll PM you now.


----------



## steve williams

SW-morelia said:


> Come to my table and it will get you an IJ or a Bredli or a Jungle or a few corns..... And some change left over for a few pints after the show......


 


Looking for a female Bredli. If I can't get a ride to the show where are you in S.Wales?


----------



## FWC354

Natrix said:


> This is a breeders meeting and only those confirmed as breeders may sell on the premises.
> For this reason there is strictly no external trading on Kempton park property or bringing in of animals purchased else where to the show.
> *Anyone found doing this will be escorted of the premises.*
> 
> What you do away from the Kempton park show and car park area is up to you.
> 
> Sorry but these rules apply to all UK shows.
> 
> Gordon Glasson
> FBH VICE CHAIRMAN


thanks for clearing that up : victory: its my first show and dont know the rules/regulations, could you pm me please with rules and regulations when attending these shows incase next time i jump the gun before thinking.:whistling2:


----------



## Jellybean

madshawty said:


> Only 2 more sleeps now!!!!! :gasp:




Think I'll put your pic on here saying do not sell to this person, her house is full enough! :lol2:


----------



## NickTheGreek

Anyone selling any chameleons? : victory:


----------



## sharpstrain

Hi - can anyone tell me if the venue is wheelchair accessible?


----------



## madshawty

Jellybean said:


> Think I'll put your pic on here saying do not sell to this person, her house is full enough! :lol2:


:gasp:!!! Ignore this woman!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Stoats

Ah, found a decent train and may well be going! Does anyone know if anyone will be selling thermostats at the show?


----------



## Maureen Collinson

Natrix said:


> Has everyone missed the
> :2thumb:*2for1 voucher in PRK magazine*:2thumb:
> 
> Get this months and next months mag and two people get in for the price of one.:gasp:
> 
> Natrix


Seeing this post has made me wonder how those wishing to buy this month's PRK magazine faired?????

I buy this mag every month without fail, yet this month's one has eluded me. I have tried 3 Asda's including my usual one, two Tesco's, and Pets at Home tonight, after just missing out of getting into my local Farmers shop by one minute. It usually closes a few minutes late but tonight it was spot on time and I was running late due to stopping to help a sick Gent and getting him admitted to the local Hospital. 

I have even brought 2 instead of one of last month's magazines thinking I had the latest one. 

There must have been far more sales of the magazine than usual for everywhere to have run out like it has down here in the Medway and Canterbury area.

I have given up now.

Wishing the show organisers the very best for the big day, and hope to see many of you there. I will under stand if some of you duck quick when you see me coming. :whistling2:

Mo.


----------



## Dr. Love

What time is the show on till?


----------



## AuntyLizard

sharpstrain said:


> Hi - can anyone tell me if the venue is wheelchair accessible?


Yes i believe it is


----------



## Natrix

sharpstrain said:


> Hi - can anyone tell me if the venue is wheelchair accessible?


Yes the venue claims to be fully wheelchair accessible. 
The only problem may be getting through the crowds in the hall.

Gordon


----------



## Natrix

Dr. Love said:


> What time is the show on till?


The official closing time is 4.30pm but the best animals sell fast and some sellers may go earlier if they sell out, so you really need to have arrived by mid day to see every thing at its best.

Gordon


----------



## sharpstrain

Liz_n_Mark said:


> Yes i believe it is





Natrix said:


> Yes the venue claims to be fully wheelchair accessible.
> The only problem may be getting through the crowds in the hall.
> 
> Gordon


 

Thanks for the info guys - might well come along - not been to a uk show before only Houten and that was awesome


----------



## Natrix

FWC354 said:


> thanks for clearing that up : victory: its my first show and dont know the rules/regulations, could you pm me please with rules and regulations when attending these shows incase next time i jump the gun before thinking.:whistling2:


The show rules mainly apply to those selling at the event but people attending to look and buy may consider the following.



Food & drink to be consumed in designated area only


[*]Receipts provided by the organizers must be given for all livestock sales. All purchasers to sign a declaration provided by the organisers which will confirm they are aware of the requirements for keeping the animal purchased. These declarations will be kept by the organisers.

 


[*]No sales to under 16's unless they are accompanied by a parent or guardian.

　


Hand cleaning gel to be provided by exhibitor & readily available on all tables selling livestock.
　


No unnecessary handling of animals except at point of sale or in designated handling area


[*]No under 5's or those with known deficient immune systems to have direct or indirect contact with the animals

 

CITES species must only be sold with relevant documentation
 


[*]No live mammals to be sold or displayed

 

The organizers accept no responsibility for any loss or damage however caused

　
Also, not a rule but the organisers would prefer people to place their purchases in the free creche provided and to not walk around carrying them in their boxes or worse still out of their boxes.

Gordon


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

I have stocked up on Buzz juice and can't wait for tomorrow now - see ya all soon :no1:


----------



## Grandpa

Natrix said:


> The show rules mainly apply to those selling at the event but people attending to look and buy may consider the following.
> 
> 
> 
> Food & drink to be consumed in designated area only
> 
> 
> 
> [*]Receipts provided by the organizers must be given for all livestock sales. All purchasers to sign a declaration provided by the organisers which will confirm they are aware of the requirements for keeping the animal purchased. These declarations will be kept by the organisers.
> 
> 
> 
> [*]No sales to under 16's unless they are accompanied by a parent or guardian.
> 
> 
> 
> Hand cleaning gel to be provided by exhibitor & readily available on all tables selling livestock.
> 
> 
> 
> No unnecessary handling of animals except at point of sale or in designated handling area
> 
> 
> 
> [*]No under 5's or those with known deficient immune systems to have direct or indirect contact with the animals
> 
> 
> CITES species must only be sold with relevant documentation
> 
> 
> 
> [*]No live mammals to be sold or displayed
> 
> 
> The organizers accept no
> 
> for any loss or damage however caused
> 
> Also, not a rule but the organisers would prefer people to place their purchases in the free creche provided and to not walk around carrying them in their boxes or worse still out of their boxes.
> 
> Gordon



One little amendment to the these..
Receipts provided by the organizers must be given for all livestock sales. 

The organisers decided that if all buyers have to fill in a declaration on purchase of any livestock, then they would forego the receipts, to save all party's time and a little towards the environment - even recycled paper started life as a tree..


Remember folks;

Doors open to exhibitors 08:15 am, open to the public at 10:30 am.

If the Anti's are in attendance; Please ignore them, do not engage them in anyway. They will be dealt with by the relevant people.

Lastly; have a safe journey and a fantastic day tomorrow,
see you all there.


----------



## xvickyx

WOW, I am so excited about going now!!!

Wonder what my measly budget of £50 will get me hehe


----------



## FWC354

xvickyx said:


> WOW, I am so excited about going now!!!
> 
> Wonder what my measly budget of £50 will get me hehe


same here i wont be sleeping 2nite :2thumb: depends wat ya looking for i reckon. any ideas wat you would like to bring home:whistling2:


----------



## Dr. Love

Natrix said:


> The official closing time is 4.30pm but the best animals sell fast and some sellers may go earlier if they sell out, so you really need to have arrived by mid day to see every thing at its best.
> 
> Gordon



arr ok... well im at work till 3.30 so...bugger! :devil:


----------



## xvickyx

I'm not sure, the OH says nothing LOL, but I think we will be different on the day, was thinking about a Gargoyle gecko or Corn


----------



## xvickyx

Dr. Love said:


> arr ok... well im at work till 3.30 so...bugger! :devil:


Oooo we are going to be arriving about 2pm, as my OH is working :devil:


----------



## wohic

xvickyx said:


> I'm not sure, the OH says nothing LOL, but I think we will be different on the day, was thinking about a Gargoyle gecko or Corn



Dont forget to come and see me then  I have 3 lovely corns and a female Gargoyle


----------



## kimg

*show*

can't wait till tomorrow its our 1st show and looking forward to seeing all the different types of reptiles and looking for a new snake for my son to add to his small collection of 2 pythons he looking at getting a hog island boa


----------



## ed the drunk

hey guys, just wondering if anyone will be selling cricket keepers and how much, i can get one on ebay for 6 or 7 quid but if you can make a reasonable offer ill get it off you tomorow


----------



## Em_J

If I'm using Sat Nav, what postcode do I use? The one on the get directions at the start of this thread is different to the one on the website...


----------



## pauls_reptiles

i cant wait to get there early and set my table up with my partner should be such a fun day ive got loads to sell . hope to see lots of you there :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Graham

Looking out of my window I can see they have a big firework display at Kempton tonight, I don't know what's been going on there this evening, a concert or something maybe?


----------



## Graham

> If I'm using Sat Nav, what postcode do I use?


If you just head for M3 J1 you can't miss it, it's less than a minute from the junction and well signposted.


----------



## Em_J

Thanks, I'll be coming form the A316, But I think I've worked out which one to use... TW16 5AQ


----------



## SWMorelia

Will see you guys there. selling a few carpet morphs. trade sales welcome, maybe swaps depends what you got.

Got some other things to take aswell, Lets Just surprise you tomorrow


----------



## adam1969

Hey mo
I would never duck to avoid you :whistling2:you would just kick me instead:lol2:
see you at the show 
Adz


----------



## exboyz04

*Post code TW16 5AQ*

Allo
Thats the same post code i have in my sat nav for when i went last year TW16 5AQ, so must be the right one, see you there :devil:


Em_J said:


> Thanks, I'll be coming form the A316, But I think I've worked out which one to use... TW16 5AQ


----------



## Lost?

exboyz04 said:


> Allo
> Thats the same post code i have in my sat nav for when i went last year TW16 5AQ, so must be the right one, see you there :devil:


I thought its the first time its been held?? :2thumb:


----------



## exboyz04

Yes it has been on before and u should have a great time there :whistling2:


Lost? said:


> I thought its the first time its been held?? :2thumb:


----------



## ed the drunk

i take it no ones selling crickrt keepers then


----------



## heron

Maureen Collinson said:


> Seeing this post has made me wonder how those wishing to buy this month's PRK magazine faired?????
> 
> I buy this mag every month without fail, yet this month's one has eluded me. I have tried 3 Asda's including my usual one, two Tesco's, and Pets at Home tonight, after just missing out of getting into my local Farmers shop by one minute. It usually closes a few minutes late but tonight it was spot on time and I was running late due to stopping to help a sick Gent and getting him admitted to the local Hospital.
> 
> I have even brought 2 instead of one of last month's magazines thinking I had the latest one.
> 
> There must have been far more sales of the magazine than usual for everywhere to have run out like it has down here in the Medway and Canterbury area.
> 
> I have given up now.
> 
> Wishing the show organisers the very best for the big day, and hope to see many of you there. I will under stand if some of you duck quick when you see me coming. :whistling2:
> 
> Mo.


I go on the PRK website and buy it with paypal £3.25 delivered, sorted!


----------



## madshawty

heron said:


> I go on the PRK website and buy it with paypal £3.25 delivered, sorted!


Me too! lol :2thumb:


----------



## FWC354

i wonder if there is any majorly early birds at the show yet :?: 90 minutes till i leave 5 and a half hours till the show starts:2thumb: really cant wait


----------



## southpython

FWC354 said:


> i wonder if there is any majorly early birds at the show yet :?: 90 minutes till i leave 5 and a half hours till the show starts:2thumb: really cant wait


Damn, ive had no sleep. Not even got a table either soo not leaving until about 9am.

But Ive got a terrible headache so decided to clean out and feed all the reptiles ( not good, takes awhile ). then walk the dog.

lol good times lol


----------



## FWC354

southpython said:


> Damn, ive had no sleep. Not even got a table either soo not leaving until about 9am.
> 
> But Ive got a terrible headache so decided to clean out and feed all the reptiles ( not good, takes awhile ). then walk the dog.
> 
> lol good times lol


i know how ya feel ive not slept either :lol2:
thats a good idea i'll take the dog for a walk to kill some time 

when do ya think the queue will start forming?


----------



## southpython

FWC354 said:


> i know how ya feel ive not slept either :lol2:
> thats a good idea i'll take the dog for a walk to kill some time
> 
> when do ya think the queue will start forming?


yeah i was cleaning and then i got a call from a friend whos got a problem with his snake. he was calling me at 2am lol. So after a convo i continued cleaning and then looked at the clock and i thought i may aswell do it all lol

ah yeah the queue will start about 8am i suppose, some sados at about 7am lol.

But ive already put mine on hold soo no rush. Just going to meet a few friends, pick up whats on hold. fun times. lol.

: victory:


----------



## FWC354

southpython said:


> yeah i was cleaning and then i got a call from a friend whos got a problem with his snake. he was calling me at 2am lol. So after a convo i continued cleaning and then looked at the clock and i thought i may aswell do it all lol
> 
> ah yeah the queue will start about 8am i suppose, some sados at about 7am lol.
> 
> But ive already put mine on hold soo no rush. Just going to meet a few friends, pick up whats on hold. fun times. lol.
> 
> : victory:


wat was wrong with snake?
to be honest i was thinking of trying to get there by 7 lol im looking for a female royal diadem so am hoping i can find one or even better 2 by an hour hour after i get in (gota be quick cuz i've been looking for nearly 2 years:gasp:


----------



## southpython

FWC354 said:


> wat was wrong with snake?
> to be honest i was thinking of trying to get there by 7 lol im looking for a female royal diadem so am hoping i can find one or even better 2 by an hour hour after i get in (gota be quick cuz i've been looking for nearly 2 years:gasp:


The snake wasnt feeding and was acting strange! :bash: I understand but i could go round after the show and take a look rather than an almost 2 hour phone call.

Diadems are nice, but im sticking to one snake at the show while im srting the room out. Then ill go mad buying about 10-15 snakes next month.

Uupto you but yu may want to go into the cafe for a coffee or summat mate lol.

then watch and run first o the queue when u see someone getting out o the car LOL!


----------



## FWC354

southpython said:


> The snake wasnt feeding and was acting strange! :bash: I understand but i could go round after the show and take a look rather than an almost 2 hour phone call.
> 
> Diadems are nice, but im sticking to one snake at the show while im srting the room out. Then ill go mad buying about 10-15 snakes next month.
> 
> Uupto you but yu may want to go into the cafe for a coffee or summat mate lol.
> 
> then watch and run first o the queue when u see someone getting out o the car LOL!


yh a problem feeder would still be a problem feeder wheather 2 am or 6 pm
how long has t not fed for?

wat snake would that be then? dont suppose you know anyone selling a female do ya ?
yer im guna make a flask of coffee : victory: and yer i was guna do the ambush technique :2thumb:


----------



## southpython

FWC354 said:


> yh a problem feeder would still be a problem feeder wheather 2 am or 6 pm
> how long has t not fed for?
> 
> wat snake would that be then? dont suppose you know anyone selling a female do ya ?
> yer im guna make a flask of coffee : victory: and yer i was guna do the ambush technique :2thumb:


2 month lol. I picking up an adult female IJ x Jungle carpet from a mate. 

Nah mate, dunno of eny diadems sorry. haha can imagine comeing early and running infront of me for the line LOL! :lol2:


----------



## clownbarb1

im leaving now yyyyyyyaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy:mf_dribble:


----------



## southpython

clownbarb1 said:


> im leaving now yyyyyyyaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy:mf_dribble:


Im leaveing in 3 hours lol.

No need for me to go early now :2thumb:


----------



## happycallis

Leaving in about 3 hours too. Cant wait to see whats available now.


----------



## judy

cant wait really excited!! im leaving at 8:30


----------



## rachel132002

I want to go back to bed... I'll sleep on the table I think...


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

We've up since 5! You lot got it easy


----------



## Molly75

rachel132002 said:


> I want to go back to bed... I'll sleep on the table I think...


LOL I'm up to I got up an hour early DOH!!! and went bed at 2am blinking hatchlings LOL

I've got no table to warch on this one yay but snakes to drop at houses before I get to kempton arrgghh knackered  
Now depussing a leo's head wound with antibiotic cream as he's trying to kill me LOL oh the joys eh????
p x


----------



## hazza12

WOOOP!!! TODAYS THE DAY!!!! i have my list but its a bit bigger than my walet:whistling2: hopefully my mum will be in a very good mood:whistling2:
leeving at 8:30


----------



## Kelly88

A tree fell on my car last night, my first thought was "omg I hope it's ok to drive to Kempton!" :lol2:

It is, luckily. But still, :censor: trees!!!


----------



## rachel132002

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> We've up since 5! You lot got it easy


So have I lol bleeding cats fighting and demanding feeding.


----------



## DEATHWEB

*Kempton*

Have a Good day peeps !!!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

i wish i could have gone, you'll need to all post pictures of what you come back with


----------



## Moodie

How much is the entance fee for adults and a baby?


----------



## dulwichgeckos

At the show must be 2000 people waiting to get in.


----------



## jamie and janie

que is stupidly long !


----------



## dulwichgeckos

I'm near the back of it all lol


----------



## xvickyx

dulwichgeckos said:


> At the show must be 2000 people waiting to get in.


Wow, glad inam getting there later lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamie and janie

xvickyx said:


> Wow, glad inam getting there later lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone usnapatalk


 doubt there will be much left lol so many people here any1 by the race tec truck ?


----------



## dulwichgeckos

Passed that 20mins ago


----------



## xvickyx

jamie and janie said:


> doubt there will be much left lol so many people here any1 by the race tec truck ?


Only really going to look anyways! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xvickyx

dulwichgeckos said:


> Passed that 20mins ago


Your still queing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dulwichgeckos

At the entrance now took me an hour to get in


----------



## jamie and janie

only just at the grange reptile van only took about 40 mins of queing so far!:gasp:


----------



## ianwww

jamie and janie said:


> only just at the grange reptile van only took about 40 mins of queing so far!:gasp:


We are at the race tech lorry now


----------



## jamie and janie

weve now bein told shows full no more people allowed in and it will be 2hr to get in rite by the front bein queing for over a hour what a joke


----------



## ianwww

jamie and janie said:


> weve now bein told shows full no more people allowed in and it will be 2hr to get in rite by the front bein queing for over a hour what a joke


Just tld us to come back later on not a good start


----------



## xautomaticflowersx

I wasn't able to go unforunately, but now I'm kind of glad I didn't!
Some friends of mine are there at the moment and have been in a queue of about half a mile since 10:30 when it was supposed to be opening.
It's basically working on a nightclub system of 'one out, one in' because they are over their max capacity.
Well it was obviously going to be f:censor:g busy and popular because all the other shows were cancelled and amalgamated into this one!
By the time half the people get in there the animals they came to look for will have been sold and the selection of what's left will be what they'll have to choose from. Not to mention the fact that they won't be able to hear any of the speakers.
What an absolute organisational fail! :bash:


----------



## Barry.M

Sounds like I made the right choice to stay at home.I was all set to go,but after ordering from the China import I decided to pass.I have mates there who have been planning a great deal around this show,I only hope they made it in before all this nonsense started.


----------



## xautomaticflowersx

Considering so many other shows were cancelled they really should have anticipated the popularity of this show. In future they obviously need to find a much bigger venue or something.


----------



## Graham

I've just been down there about 10 minutes ago, the queue goes back almost to Kempton Park station and they estimate 2 hrs to get in, no-one goes in until people leave!

I've come home to have some lunch and will try again about 2.30, I suggest if anyone is on their way there you may want to find somewhere for lunch first, unless you like standing in queues of course!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Wow, glad we decided not to go as we were only going for a look. Had hoped to meet one or two RFUKers there, but the chances of a) finding them and b) either them or us getting in - both now look remote!


----------



## wildlifewarrior

Barry.M said:


> Sounds like I made the right choice to stay at home.I was all set to go,but after ordering from the China import I decided to pass.I have mates there who have been planning a great deal around this show,I only hope they made it in before all this nonsense started.


without being funny....its going to be mostly like leos,corns,boas and royals anyway....so your just cueing to go in a big petshop: victory:


----------



## Graham

If you're already in the area and heading for the show you could always visit a couple of local reptile shops first, at least you'll get to see something there!


----------



## xautomaticflowersx

It's ridiculous. My mates have been there for 2 hours and have been told that there's at least another hour to wait! Been texting them while they are in the queue. Needless to say they are all really fed up, disappointed and very very thirsty! But after waiting for 2 hours you're not about to leave your place in the line to find a drink! I think one of the party has just gone off to find somewhere that sells water while the others hold his place in the line, but it's all just a bit crazy.
The organisers must be tearing their hair out as well.


----------



## ianwww

Graham said:


> If you're already in the area and heading for the show you could always visit a couple of local reptile shops first, at least you'll get to see something there!


Thanks Graham did think about goingg home myself but will queue been an hour now only one more to go now  come join us mate got me james t shirt on lol


----------



## Graham

> come join us mate


I'd love to come and stand around with you, but it's a choice between the queue and a pub lunch...hmm. 

Queue? Pub? Queue? Pub? Queue? 

PUB WINS by a mile! (which coincidentally is about the length of the queue)


----------



## wildlifewarrior

Graham said:


> If you're already in the area and heading for the show you could always visit a couple of local reptile shops first, at least you'll get to see something there!


:lol2::lol2::lol2: 

"guess what i picked up today from the show "
*"whats that?..maybe a new corn"*
"No...frustration and rage.....however i got a awesome boa from pets at home"






xautomaticflowersx said:


> It's ridiculous. My mates have been there for 2 hours and have been told that there's at least another hour to wait! Been texting them while they are in the queue. Needless to say they are all really fed up, disappointed and very very thirsty! But after waiting for 2 hours you're not about to leave your place in the line to find a drink! I think one of the party has just gone off to find somewhere that sells water while the others hold his place in the line, but it's all just a bit crazy.
> The organisers must be tearing their hair out as well.


to be fair they should have prepared for this....the other issue is if you have been to other shows after people have brought there animals they go back to talk to the breeders....i know they all do with me.....now thats either going to keep the cue built up...or if the stewards hurry them out then others get in but it pee's off the other people of which isnt what you want if you have traveled 100+ miles


----------



## Barry.M

Just spoken to a mate who is actually inside the show and apparently it's twice as bad inside as out,the ques just to see each table are immense and the layout is like a maze they say.I'm glad I'm sat here with a cup of tea and a Sonny Chiba box set of chop socky movies instead!!


----------



## ianwww

Entry is now half price because of the length of the queues needn't have cut the coupons out now


----------



## Barry.M

ianwww said:


> Entry is now half price because of the length of the queues needn't have cut the coupons out now



Entry is half price because after queing up for 3 hrs theres now nothing left except corns,royals and leopard geckos!:lol2:


----------



## xautomaticflowersx

xautomaticflowersx said:


> I wasn't able to go unforunately, but now I'm kind of glad I didn't!
> Some friends of mine are there at the moment and have been in a queue of about half a mile since 10:30 when it was supposed to be opening.
> It's basically working on a nightclub system of 'one out, one in' because they are over their max capacity.
> Well it was obviously going to be f:censor:g busy and popular because all the other shows were cancelled and amalgamated into this one!
> By the time half the people get in there the animals they came to look for will have been sold and the selection of what's left will be what they'll have to choose from. Not to mention the fact that they won't be able to hear any of the speakers.
> What an absolute organisational fail! :bash:





wildlifewarrior said:


> to be fair they should have prepared for this....


Agreed... see my above post. Bloody crazy.



Barry.M said:


> Entry is half price because after queing up for 3 hrs theres now nothing left except corns,royals and leopard geckos!:lol2:


Yeah it's apparently now £3... tbh I would be pissed off at that as well. After being in a queue for so long and being royally (excuse the pun) f:censor:d over I don't think I'd want to pay at all!


----------



## Moosmoo

We just got back from Kempton after queueing from 9.30 - we were one of the first people to go in, but we were lucky to get there when we did as the queue suddenly just got HUGEEE afterwards. 

Inside it was packed, and very hot so we stayed for about hour n a half and got our spider royal which is what we were looking for and then came home.

Overall a good show but as its the first year it has been held there was a few issues that they are gonna have to sort out if they were gonna hold it again next year.


----------



## lansledj1

*Queue fustration*

Was in the queue for an hour but have given up as everyone is comming down the line saying queue will be at least 2 more hrs

Bl00dy poor show from organisers. Travelled 
For 1.5hrs to get here so all in all wasted half a day 
And £20 in petrol :devil:


----------



## xautomaticflowersx

Moosmoo said:


> Overall a good show but as its the first year it has been held there was a few issues that they are gonna have to sort out if they were gonna hold it again next year.


Like picking somewhere big enough to hold it perhaps.


----------



## Lost?

Were inside, in the bar!
Well worth the Q to get in!
Almost out of cash now, lol


----------



## Graham

> to be fair they should have prepared for this


What could they have done differently though? 

For a start they can only estimate the turnout and therefore the size of venue required, Kempton is a pretty big place, with excellent road and public transport links and masses of free parking, and the venue is well used to running these types of events, there is something on there virtually every weekend.

It's hard to see how they could have chosen anywhere better without running the risk of it being far too big, then the show probably doesn't make a profit and they don't bother doing it again!

About the only thing I can think of that they could have done, and it's easy to say with hindsight, is to make it advance ticket sales only.


----------



## xautomaticflowersx

Lost? said:


> Were inside, in the bar!
> Well worth the Q to get in!
> Almost out of cash now, lol


Do they have any neon strawberry creamsicle butterstotch wonder-corn beer in the bar?


----------



## wildlifewarrior

Barry.M said:


> Entry is half price because after queing up for 3 hrs theres now nothing left except corns,royals and leopard geckos!:lol2:


thats all there was to start with :whistling2:



Moosmoo said:


> .
> 
> Overall a good show but as its the first year it has been held there was a few issues that they are gonna have to sort out if they were gonna hold it again next year.


i dunno...i mean they have seen how shows work in the past....dont big up such a show if you cant handle the turn out...common sense really... especially when our hobby only a few days ago was being slagged off nation wide by lush shops


----------



## wildlifewarrior

Graham said:


> What could they have done differently though?
> 
> For a start they can only estimate the turnout and therefore the size of venue required, Kempton is a pretty big place, with excellent road and public transport links and masses of free parking, and the venue is well used to running these types of events, there is something on there virtually every weekend.
> 
> It's hard to see how they could have chosen anywhere better without running the risk of it being far too big, then the show probably doesn't make a profit and they don't bother doing it again!
> 
> About the only thing I can think of that they could have done, and it's easy to say with hindsight, is to make it advance ticket sales only.


as i said...dont big it up so much....i mean come on...at donny it was pretty full and that wasnt even a decent show.,...people had animals over heating and so on at that show....so they make a even bigger show and publicise it much more...its pretty obvious what to expect.
However i guess the show has proven how much were in need of decent shows like this but with larger room, or presales liek you said


----------



## Barry.M

wildlifewarrior said:


> thats all there was to start with :whistling2:


Early on there were some nice Scrub locales,a fair selection of morelia and some rarer rat snakes apparently,but the bulk,as usual,seems to be Royal morphs,Corn morphs,Gecko morphs,Retic morphs......so no surprises there!How this hobby has changed......


----------



## wildlifewarrior

Barry.M said:


> Early on there were some nice Scrub locales,a fair selection of morelia and some rarer rat snakes apparently,but the bulk,as usual,seems to be Royal morphs,Corn morphs,Gecko morphs,Retic morphs......so no surprises there!How this hobby has changed......


yea that would have been beefy with his sorong scrubs


----------



## xautomaticflowersx

wildlifewarrior said:


> thats all there was to start with :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> i dunno...i mean they have seen how shows work in the past....dont big up such a show if you cant handle the turn out...common sense really... especially when our hobby only a few days ago was being slagged off nation wide by lush shops


 
:lol2: There were supposed to be some nice carpets and stuff as well as ultra neon spider mohawk strawberry blonde snakes.

And I agree with you that they really should have known there would be a mass turnout. There were many shows cancelled throughout the country this year, PRK magazine was doing a BOGOF offer on tickets, there's this 40-something page long thread on here full of people wanting to go, it's summer so people want a day out and the show has been marketed loads. Should have had a finite number of tickets to guarantee entry and if you didn't get a ticket then you have to queue. That and a bigger venue.


----------



## Alfonzo

Barry.M said:


> Early on there were some nice Scrub locales,a fair selection of morelia and some rarer rat snakes apparently,but the bulk,as usual,seems to be Royal morphs,Corn morphs,Gecko morphs,Retic morphs......so no surprises there!How this hobby has changed......


This makes me sad


----------



## Barry.M

Alfonzo said:


> This makes me sad


Amen brother.


----------



## Graham

I'm not after buying any reptiles today, but thought I might pick up a spider or two, can anyone who's been in tell me if there's much in the way of inverts?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

thank hell my OH was working this weekend, we were going to make a weekend out of it because we're in scotland, we were going to travel down friday night, fart about saturday then hit this show and head home, i would have been majorly pissed if i'd been stuck in the que, and i dont do very well in compact crowds so im so glad im at home


----------



## Lost?

We arrived in the Q at 10.30, and was in and spent a fortune by 11.30. From what I saw buyers and sellers were having a great time. Those not happy to queue should have arrived earlier  still plenty for sale but I've spent every penny I came with!
Even if your out of cash there's a stall with free livefood!!


----------



## ianwww

Not too sure if it was worth it myself as next to no torts there .

Was talking-to one of the organisers andhe said was five grandfor the ground floor and they weren't sure ofturnout

Wait and see next year I think


----------



## wildlifewarrior

ianwww said:


> Not too sure if it was worth it myself as next to no torts there .
> 
> Was talking-to one of the organisers andhe said was five grandfor the ground floor and they weren't sure ofturnout
> 
> Wait and see next year I think


What torts are you after?

i will have a good few for sale in a few months time


----------



## Graham

I didn't get back there this afternoon, got sidetracked and by the time I was done it was too late to be worth going.

My own fault really, living so close I have no excuse for not being first in the queue this morning, I thought if I went about midday any queue would have died down though, big mistake!

Well I'll know for next time and will turn up early for the invert show in a few months time, although I can't imagine there'll be anything like the turnout for that that there was today.

I hope those who did get in had a good day and managed to get what they wanted?


----------



## Geomyda

Graham said:


> I didn't get back there this afternoon, got sidetracked and by the time I was done it was too late to be worth going.
> 
> My own fault really, living so close I have no excuse for not being first in the queue this morning, I thought if I went about midday any queue would have died down though, big mistake!
> 
> Well I'll know for next time and will turn up early for the invert show in a few months time, although I can't imagine there'll be anything like the turnout for that that there was today.
> 
> I hope those who did get in had a good day and managed to get what they wanted?


Just back from a very busy show! I am told the attendance topped 6000, and yes, at times the gate was closed due to the crowd. However, a very good opportunity to catch up and mmet lots of people. The use of mobile telephone, and strategic stands as meeting points assisted in getting together, with those whom might have just passed in the crowd.
Graham, there were a few inverts on tables but not the number you see at the Entomological fair held at the same venue.
I think that the show will take more space next year?:2thumb:


----------



## Lost?

Geomyda said:


> I think that the show will take more space next year?:2thumb:


Its got to....however the stalls filled the space quite well, and the walkways were quite wide, its just the amount of people viewing the stalls thats the problem.

Hats off to the organisers, i think they done a grand job!


----------



## arwen

we got there at 9am was 6th in queue and was so glad we did would not of wanted to be in that queue!! but was really really disappointed with the show it was corn after corn we saw mostly everthing there with being one of first in and there was nothing unusual and sure there wasn't 200 tables!! it reminded me of rodgebaston last year nothing there and boring stuff what there was , we were after spiders and frogs and this was a very poor turn out we thought 

think its got to be hamm for shows now the u.k ones are getting worse every year!


----------



## Graham

You had a successful day then Paul? Many turts there?

I wasn't planning on buying any reptiles anyway, not unless I spotted some bargain _Emys_ maybe! (You'll tell me there were loads now won't you!) 

But I was interested in looking around just to see if there were any reptile species I might consider keeping in future, hoping to see a bit more than the usual petshop selection. From the sound of it I may have been disappointed in that respect anyway?

I'll definitely be putting the entomological fair in my diary.


----------



## Moogloo

Agreed, three cheers for the organisers and all the people helping out today! God was it rammed!! Never seen so many people!! Or reptiles for that matter, was only my second reptile show and the other was a few years ago in Essex and its amazing how prices drop on some species! I saw a very young, just older than hatchling Woma for over £500 and today there was adults at £750 and werent they just lovely! Not as nice as the Blackheaded Pythons. Forgot to take note of who it was selling those though.

I got everything i wanted and a lot more besides, all i wanted was a male albino house snake and wasnt too hopefull of finding one but i certainly got my albino boy, i think he was the only male at the show, saw a few females though but were related. Also got a lovely black housesnake (just dark, nothing genetic i dont think) but Het Albino which was a huge bonus!

I was also considering a leopard gecko or two in a nice morph but made the mistake of finding Walkabout Geckos table and fell in love with the African Fat Tails, cant remember the guys name and im going to kick myself for it, but he was brilliant and it always amazes me how helpful and honest! reptile breeders can be as with so many other clubs for other species such as rodents etc i have found to hold back on so much information that its almost a hindrance and seems slightly stand offish.

It was scarily crowded but think they are going to need to at least double the space next time, it was madness and so crowded im surprised there werent more problems!

All in all, as much of a struggle as it was for me in the crowds, i thoroughly enjoyed today and between the pre show excitement and my new critters, i am totally shattered and coming down of a good reptile buzz lol, best legal high there is!


----------



## JamesJ

arwen said:


> we got there at 9am was 6th in queue and was so glad we did would not of wanted to be in that queue!! but was really really disappointed with the show it was corn after corn we saw mostly everthing there with being one of first in and there was nothing unusual and sure there wasn't 200 tables!! it reminded me of rodgebaston last year nothing there and boring stuff what there was , we were after spiders and frogs and this was a very poor turn out we thought
> 
> think its got to be hamm for shows now the u.k ones are getting worse every year!


It was amazing compared to rodbaston, we barely spent 20 mins at rodbaston and we went round twice. It wasnt a fab show as ive said in one of the other threads, the aisles were way too narrow especially when there were so many pushchairs, I got knocked all over the place my ribs are killing me now.

We got an 09 male albino royal and an 09 het albino royal for £550 which was a bargain. I also got 2 100% het albino hognoses however they were both labled as female and thats what I paid for, however checking them when I got home it looks more like a male and female. I noted down the table number but according to the table plan that table was BRB's & Royals, and he only had hognoses for sale! He did mention he had been moved tables 3 times though so ive had to email the organisers and hopefully they know who they moved where and I can get intouch with the breeder.


----------



## Bradley

Moogloo said:


> Agreed, three cheers for the organisers and all the people helping out today! God was it rammed!! Never seen so many people!! Or reptiles for that matter, was only my second reptile show and the other was a few years ago in Essex and its amazing how prices drop on some species! I saw a very young, just older than hatchling Woma for over £500 and today there was adults at £750 and werent they just lovely! Not as nice as the Blackheaded Pythons. Forgot to take note of who it was selling those though.
> 
> I got everything i wanted and a lot more besides, all i wanted was a male albino house snake and wasnt too hopefull of finding one but i certainly got my albino boy, i think he was the only male at the show, saw a few females though but were related. Also got a lovely black housesnake (just dark, nothing genetic i dont think) but Het Albino which was a huge bonus!
> 
> I was also considering a leopard gecko or two in a nice morph but made the mistake of finding Walkabout Geckos table and fell in love with the African Fat Tails, cant remember the guys name and im going to kick myself for it, but he was brilliant and it always amazes me how helpful and honest! reptile breeders can be as with so many other clubs for other species such as rodents etc i have found to hold back on so much information that its almost a hindrance and seems slightly stand offish.
> 
> It was scarily crowded but think they are going to need to at least double the space next time, it was madness and so crowded im surprised there werent more problems!
> 
> All in all, as much of a struggle as it was for me in the crowds, i thoroughly enjoyed today and between the pre show excitement and my new critters, i am totally shattered and coming down of a good reptile buzz lol, best legal high there is!


 wayne hollends i think his name is


----------



## laurencea

i had a good day. took an hour to get in, but it was good to see so many people interested, to be honest.

it was rammed inside, but it did thin pretty quickly.

i got some viv decor for my royal and, somehow, ended up with a wee little house snake. i'd not seen one before and they were so lovely. it was also good to see the kenyan sand boa, which i thought looked pretty ugly in pictures. in the flesh it was wonderful. luckily someone bought the one i was handling.

i am now wondering why i bought another snake! mind you, he is very cute :flrt:


----------



## tarantulabarn

Its quite surprising that they didnt have the upper floor as well, they might have hit the 200 tables they were supposed to have and had more people allowed in


----------



## pauls_reptiles

just got home from the show , spoke to a bloke in there and he said it will be on two floors next year so much better for the everybody made so much money today thanks kempton park and every1 for the great day well worth it : victory:


----------



## leejay

I had a table at the show
great info and organisation,shame about the air-con boy it was hot
managed to sell everything i had by 2'oclock
spoke to many exhibitors who did well today


----------



## xvickyx

We got there at 2:30pm no Q, but was soooo hot inside, didn't buy anything, I didn't recognise anyone to say hi to lol, I was wearing a grey top, leggings & brown sandals, with a big smile on my face Lol


----------



## xvickyx

laurencea said:


> i had a good day. took an hour to get in, but it was good to see so many people interested, to be honest.
> 
> it was rammed inside, but it did thin pretty quickly.
> 
> i got some viv decor for my royal and, somehow, ended up with a wee little house snake. i'd not seen one before and they were so lovely. it was also good to see the kenyan sand boa, which i thought looked pretty ugly in pictures. in the flesh it was wonderful. luckily someone bought the one i was handling.
> 
> i am now wondering why i bought another snake! mind you, he is very cute :flrt:


I was coo'ing over the house snakes, very cute little things :flrt: loved the albino ones


----------



## 34531

Fantastic day. brilliant to put some faces to names. spent too much as usual, more inverts and phibs next year though please!


----------



## Greg_E

Great day but much more people than expected resulted in massive queues and hardly being able to move inside the place! Good to see that there many people interested in herps (maybe more than we think) but lets hope next year the event is spread over 2 days ^^


----------



## pauls_reptiles

xvickyx said:


> I was coo'ing over the house snakes, very cute little things :flrt: loved the albino ones


 we where opposite them lol


----------



## hazza12

GREAT DAY!!
got 14 ts lol 
10 suntigers sling in the orange pot neer the entry anyone no what tipe of suntiger?
2 p.fermosa large ones from bugz uk:mf_dribble::notworthy:
a sling obt very chunky 

a sling pink toe same table ^ 

a Scolopendra hardwickei STUNNING!!:mf_dribble:

and a 08 female sand boa neer the end 

Harry


----------



## AuntyLizard

We had quite a good day.. Nice to meet so many people and sad for me because it is my last breeding season.. I will still be around but possibley not as much as I have been.

Liz


----------



## 34531

hazza12 said:


> GREAT DAY!!
> got 14 ts lol
> 10 suntigers sling in the orange pot neer the entry anyone no what tipe of suntiger?
> 2 p.fermosa large ones from bugz uk:mf_dribble::notworthy:
> a sling obt very chunky
> 
> a sling pink toe same table ^
> 
> a Scolopendra hardwickei STUNNING!!:mf_dribble:
> 
> and a 08 female sand boa neer the end
> 
> Harry


Suntiger - Psalmo.Irminia. Lucky thing getting 10! wish I had funds, or space...


----------



## laurencea

xvickyx said:


> I was coo'ing over the house snakes, very cute little things :flrt: loved the albino ones


indeed. i was surprised how cheap they were! i'd read a bit about them before the show, but hadn't expected to see any - or how cute they are.

the sand boa was lovely too... and the cresties... and those geckos that i can't remember the name of... and (continue to fade).

it's great to see the snakes in the flesh. i even liked some of the royal morphs as they are better in real life. i did see a really lovely one amid a table of morphs and it was a normal! :blush:


----------



## incrisis

Just got home ....

Got to the show at 11:20, and the queue was huge, so many people... they had to stop letting people in ....

So a few of us went to the pub and went back to the show later ..... :no1:


----------



## AshMashMash

Pub was best bet :2thumb:

Nice to see peeps again, and a few more peeps to add to "teh list"


----------



## Reptilequeen

just got back what a fantastic day,I am now the proud keeper of an Adult Male Royal with the most gorgous black shine to him and a baby male Royal that attached itself to my eight year old son (wouldnt leave his hand lol) and a huge corn with the most beautiful pattern on him,although I was only asked to fill out a form by one of the sellers out of three!!!! wasnt happy with my baby royal who mind you is just over a foot long was sold to me in a cricket tub!! so I had to buy a little froggy plastic viv thing to put it in and none of the sellers even attempted to ask if I knew what I was doing, or offer any sort of basic husbandary for any of these snakes luckily I do!!! but on the whole had a great time chatted to many strangers about all things scaly and will definatley be back next year


----------



## Reptilequeen

Moogloo said:


> Agreed, three cheers for the organisers and all the people helping out today! God was it rammed!! Never seen so many people!! Or reptiles for that matter, was only my second reptile show and the other was a few years ago in Essex and its amazing how prices drop on some species! I saw a very young, just older than hatchling Woma for over £500 and today there was adults at £750 and werent they just lovely! Not as nice as the Blackheaded Pythons. Forgot to take note of who it was selling those though.
> 
> I got everything i wanted and a lot more besides, all i wanted was a male albino house snake and wasnt too hopefull of finding one but i certainly got my albino boy, i think he was the only male at the show, saw a few females though but were related. Also got a lovely black housesnake (just dark, nothing genetic i dont think) but Het Albino which was a huge bonus!
> 
> OMG those pythons were stunning I kept going back to have a sneaky peek :lol2:
> 
> I was also considering a leopard gecko or two in a nice morph but made the mistake of finding Walkabout Geckos table and fell in love with the African Fat Tails, cant remember the guys name and im going to kick myself for it, but he was brilliant and it always amazes me how helpful and honest! reptile breeders can be as with so many other clubs for other species such as rodents etc i have found to hold back on so much information that its almost a hindrance and seems slightly stand offish.
> 
> It was scarily crowded but think they are going to need to at least double the space next time, it was madness and so crowded im surprised there werent more problems!
> 
> All in all, as much of a struggle as it was for me in the crowds, i thoroughly enjoyed today and between the pre show excitement and my new critters, i am totally shattered and coming down of a good reptile buzz lol, best legal high there is!


 
OMG those pythons were stunning I kept going back to have a sneaky peek :lol2:


----------



## hazza12

forever_20one said:


> Suntiger - Psalmo.Irminia. Lucky thing getting 10! wish I had funds, or space...


Thanks  he did them for £25 so i thort why not im proberly only going to keep 3 or 4 of then then sell the rest at portsmouth if i can get a table  only got 10 to cuver any deaths *god forbid*


----------



## Squirrel

tarantulabarn said:


> Its quite surprising that they didnt have the upper floor as well, they might have hit the 200 tables they were supposed to have and had more people allowed in


The upper floor had been prebooked and used for a wedding event the previous night and was not available to book, I believe they are aiming to have it for next time.


----------



## danabanana

Busy and hot and sweaty and rammed with people!

Still had a good day though, afternoon was a bit better for me as people who went to the pub started coming back so had people to chat to


----------



## wohic

danabanana said:


> Busy and hot and sweaty and rammed with people!


:gasp: you complete hussy !
:lol2:


----------



## Lost?

danabanana said:


> Busy and hot and sweaty and rammed with people!


I missed that stall! WoW!


----------



## Abe.

Did the trip from Torbay in 3 hrs,my son said i was speeding,declined my offer to do the rest of the trip on the roof rack.Got my beautiful Dumeril boa that i wanted,and a BRB that did'nt enjoy the slower return journey as he got me as i got him out of his box.We only stayed for 2 hrs,everybody was lovely but we got to know them to well.Getting to the creche was a nightmare with spiderling boxes.


----------



## danabanana

wohic said:


> :gasp: you complete hussy !
> :lol2:


Eh? I came over to yours to say hi!



Lost? said:


> I missed that stall! WoW!


And just - eh? Wow at the fijis? They are pretty :flrt:


----------



## wohic

danabanana said:


> Busy and hot and sweaty and rammed with people!





wohic said:


> :gasp: you complete hussy !
> :lol2:





danabanana said:


> Eh? I came over to yours to say hi!
> 
> 
> 
> :


sorry...the bit in red.......... I was just being crude :lol2:


----------



## danabanana

wohic said:


> sorry...the bit in red.......... I was just being crude :lol2:


Ohhhh - it was on the morning though don't you think? Aircon didn't kick in for a while  was a bit more pleasant when the crowds died off a little


----------



## FWC354

I saw a pair of tamatahariun moutain kings and was umming and aring as i only wanted to pair up my other reps but remembered i wanted some of these when i last saw them bout 6 year ago so thought and go ahead and get them :2thumb: beautifull snakes: victory:


----------



## wohic

danabanana said:


> Ohhhh - it was on the morning though don't you think? Aircon didn't kick in for a while  was a bit more pleasant when the crowds died off a little



Indeed it was, I was so grateful we were quite near the open doors.


----------



## LEXCORN

A good day for Lexcorns; Procorns & Ecorep _ all alongside one another.

A large venue with good lighting & area for both exhibitors & members of the public alike, however, I do agree that the enthusiastic crowds that turned up must have over-whelmed the organizers.

Conditions did become a little stressful for some of the exhibitors & public as the numbers inside the building together with poor air conditioning did allow temperatures to rise in an uncomfortable manner.

Again we were lucky as positioned near one of the fire exit doors & when opened we experienced a cool breeze which was most welcome.

We expected that the 'mad rush' would lessen as the day progressed, but, that was not so; the length of time on our feet chatting with folks was endless & that along with the 4 hour drive down south = a very long but enjoyable day.

Thanks to the organizers for the show & thanks to all the folks who appreciated our stock.

We will look forward to the larger area planned for 2011.

Cheers. Lex


----------



## gormharry

*Kempton*

Is there one in 2011


----------



## piglett

gormharry said:


> Is there one in 2011


yes there is and if you go to kempton park race course website they actually have it listed on their forthcoming events calendar so it is definately happening - 14 august 2011 10.30 -16.30 :2thumb:

http://www.kempton.co.uk/Pages/Page.aspx?PageName=KemptonParkForthcomingEvents#


----------

